# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  نمونه برنامه های کاربردی

## kia1349

سلام به همه دوستان
من میخوام منبعد تعدادی از برنامه های کاربردی (سیتمی یا ایترفیسی) را بصورت مختصر در این فروم برای دانلود شما بزارم
این برنامه ها را طی مدتها تهیه کردم ولی میخوام قبل از بازنشستگی در برنامه نویسی اونها رو 
در اختیار شما قرار بدم تا با کنکاش در اونها و الگوریتم بکار گرفته در اونها شما هم قدرت خلاقیتتون بیشتر بشه
راستش من حدود 12 ساله که دارم با سیستمهای مختلف کار و برنامه نویسی میکنم ولی چون به فاکس علاقه زیادی دارم و منبعش هم تو ایران کمه این زبان رو برای اینکار انتخاب کردم
دوستان سعی کنند پس از برداشتن برنامه و تست اونها برای ارتقای این برنامه ها نظراتشون رو بگن و صد البته خودشون در ارتقا و بهینه کردن اون کوشا باشند
نظرات شما هم در این قسمت برای من خیلی مهم و تشویق کننده خواهد بود چون این احساس به آدم دست میده که هر چی من وقت صرف این کار کرده ام دوستان دیگر هم با چند خط نظر ارسالی خود به این برنامه ها توجه دارند و صد البته نظرات شما باعث تداوم کار بنده خواهد شد
برنامه فعلی که پست میکنم برای نمایش فایلهای گیف انیمیشن است
در برنامه پیوست یک فایل  dll است که اول باید انرا رجیستر کنید بعد برنامه را امتحان کنید
برنامه بعدی یک 3d label خواهد بود

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

خودم در بست مخلصتم  8)

----------


## amin panahi

حالا خوب شد ننوشتی قبل از مرگم  :(  خیلی ناراحت شدم وقتی گفتی قبل از بازنشستگی ام . تو که هنوز دانشجویی . تازه بازنشستگی زیاد فرقی هم با مردن نداره .

----------


## Andy

سلام
آقا کیا دستت درست کار خیلی خوبی رو شروع کردی امیدوارم که ادامه بدی
درضمن درباره بازنشستگی هم بایس بگم که بابا دود از کنده بلند میشه ، تازه ماهی رو هر وقت از آب بگیری میمیره :D

----------


## kia1349

از لطف همه سپاسگذارم 
ولی وقتی سن بره بالا و حجم کارهای دیگه هم زیاد بشه (درس و زندگی متاهلی و دو جا کار کردن و ...) دیگه آدم باید یه خورده سرشو خلوت کنه دیگه
 این هم برنامه label که بدون هیچ شرحی براتون پستش کردم چون کار باهاش راحته 
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد
برنامه بعدی یک کلاس برای ایجاد tooltip است
اردتمند همه

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

کیا جان سلام
واقعا گل کاشتی
این کلاس لیبل خیلی به درد من میخوره
داری با این کارت یه سنت خیلی خوب رو پایه گذاری میکنی
روش برنامه نویسیت هم اصولیه هم ابتکاری و میتونه الگوی خیلی خوبی باشه
بد نیست بقیه هم تو این کار شراکت داشته باشن هر چند که یه برنامه ممکنه برای خود شخص اهمیت زیادی نداشته باشه و لی برای دیگران میتونه خیلی کارساز باشه
کیا جان از این به بعد منتظر کارای قشنگت هستیم
مخلص شما
رفیعی فرد

----------


## kia1349

علی جان از دلگرمی که به من میدی ممنونم
با این نظرت که دیگران هم روی برنامه ها کار کنن خیلی موافقم 
این باعث میشه تا همه از برنامه نویسی و الگوریتم اون سر در بیارن

----------


## kia1349

اینم برنامه tooltip که قولشو داده بودم

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام به همه دوستان
امیدوارم خدا به حق همین ماه مبارک هر حاجت و خواسته ای که داری براورده کنه 
وبه شما توفیق روز افزون بده . من به نوبه خودم واقعا به دوستانی مثل شما افتخار میکنم .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

کیا جون دمت گرم خیلی با حال بود  :mrgreen:

----------


## kia1349

دوستان سلام
از دوستان خوبم آقای منتظرالظهور و آقای حمیدیانفر سپاسگذارم
این کلاس که براتون پست میکنم مربوط به تاریخ هجری شمسی است
با انتخاب روز ماه یا سال و کلیدهای جهت بالا یا پائین میتوانید آن را تغییر بدهید
سال کبیسه را هم کاملا ساپورت میکنه
برنامه بعدی یک برنامه تقویم با استفاده از همین کلاس است (برای اینکه کار با این کلاس را خوب یاد بگیرید)

----------


## kia1349

این برنامه برای پیدا کردن شماره سریال هارد است با استفاده از fso یا همون file system object
اینو به خاطر آقای علی رفیعی فرد میذارم که بردارید
برنامه تقویم بعد از اینه
نظر هم که نمیدید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

----------


## Andy

سلام 
آقا کیا جدا دستت درد نکنه ، برنامه هات یکی از یکی بهتر، داریم حالشو میبریم 
راستی راجب استفاده از WMI مثالی ، برنامه ای یا هر چی ..... چیزی داری اینجا بذاری :oops:

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

کیا جان سلام
خسته نباشی
فکر کنم از کارو زندگی انداختیمت.
هر وقت خانومت دعوات کرد میتوونی همه رو سر من بشکنی.
برنامت عالی بود ولی شماره سریال هایی که میده با شماره سریال روی هارد یکی نیست و مربوط به درایو هاست.
توی برنامه Maxblast این شماره سریال مشخص شده که همون شماره روی هارده. کیا جان ببین میتونی برام یه کاری بکنی.
کوچیک شما
علی

----------


## kia1349

از جوابهای شما متشکرم اندی جان و علی جان
علی جان برای مشکل تو هم باید ببینم میتونم کاری بکنم یا نه؟
یه جائی قبلا برنامه ای رو دیده بودم ولی تا اونجائی که یادمه با فاکس نبود
چون این یه برنامه سیستمی است و با توابع سطح پائین کار میکنه شاید بشه براش یه api پیدا کرد ولی مطمئن نیستم
البته یه نگاهی به آدرس زیر هم بکن شاید برنامتو بتونی پیدا کنی
http://www.winsim.com/diskid32/diskid32.html

----------


## kia1349

البته علی جان باید فایل diskid32.exe و ide21201.vxd را دانلود کنی
فایل ide21201.vxd برای ویندوز 98 و me لازمه
بعد با دستور یر اطلاعات هاردتو تو یه فایل بریز
RUN diskid32.exe > reza.txt
بعد هم با توابع سطح پائین اطلاعاتشو بخون

----------


## habdolah

این برنامه هم مشخصات  هارد را اعلام مینماید

----------


## kia1349

اینم برنامه تقویم که قولشو به همه بچه باحال ها داده بودم
بعد از باز کردن برنامه فایل tagv.scx را اجرا کنید
برنامه بعدی یه سورپریزه
الان نمیگم چیه تا کلی حال کنید

----------


## Andy

سلام 
ببخشید که این سوال رو دیر مطرح میکنم .علتش اینه که من اون برنامه labe رو قبلا داونلود کردم ولی بعد از چند روز باهاش کار کردم و به نکته ای برخورد کردم و اونم اینه که وقتی یه دونه از این لیبل هارو رو صفحه میذاریم و یه caption اولیه براش میذاریم مشکلی نداره ولی اگه بخوایم از تو برنامه اونو تغییرش بدیم درست کار نمیکنه کیا جون میشه در این باره یه کمکی برسونی  :oops: 
ممنون

----------


## kia1349

اندی جان ممنون که این سوال رو توی فروم مطرح کردی
بله این مشکل ظاهری وجود داره
 مثال پیوست روش صحیح آنست 
به کدی که در داخل واقعه keypress مربوط به textbox است توجه کنید

----------


## kia1349

ظاهرا دیگه کسی از این بخش استقبال نمیکنه
یه جوری باید دوباره موتور شما ها رو راه انداخت
هر کس refox9 رو میخواهد باید در این قسمت درخواست بده
اگه تعداد درخواست کننده ها به 10 نفر رسید(ببین چقدر بدبخت شدیم 10 نفر؟؟؟!!!!) من هم برنامه رو برای درخواست کننده ها ارسال میکنم
تازه اگه بچه های خوبی باشین یه ورژن بالاترشو هم بعدش براتون ارسال میکنم
از امروز تا 3 روز دیگه هم بیشتر درخواست قبول نمیکنم
ضمنا چندتا منبع دیگه در مورد فاکس دارم چون به پیغام من در قسمت devcon 2002 که علی جون گذاشته بود توجهی نشد اونها رو هم بهتون نمیدم
منابع خوبیه برای هر برنامه نویس
اینهم لیستشون
CLIENT_SERVER_APPLICATIONS_VFP & SQLSERVER
INTERNET_APPLICATION_WITH_VFP
1002 THINGS_VISUAL_FOXPRO
HACKERS GUIDE TO VISUAL FOXPRO7
حالا دلتون خنک شد

----------


## Andy

سلام 
کیاجون من خیلی دوستت دارم ها خیلی خیلی :oops:  :oops:  اصلا اول و آخر و وسط برنامه نویسای فاکس پرو خودتی :) 
ببین من چون نفر اولم دوتا از همشون میخوام  8)  8) 
راستی من خودم میتونم ادای ده نفر رو برات دربیارم ها اصلا  ده نفر چیه تو بگو ...... تا

----------


## kia1349

مرسی اندی جان 
تو نفر اولی
یک روز گذشت :cry:

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام ببخشید من الان خیلی عجله دارم باید برم جایی 
نمیدونم چی بگم ولی خیلی مخلصیم آقا رضا 

منم میخوام  :wink:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## kia1349

مرسی سعید جان 
تو هم نفر دومی
یک روز گذشت   :cry:

----------


## habdolah

OK من هم هستم

----------

سلام 
من ظاهرا سومی هستم

bidad_faryad@hotmail.com

اصلان

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام بابا من از قول شما یک آگهی تو شهر میدم تا همه بیان تقاضا بکنن 
حالا من چندمیم؟
دستت درد نکنه!!! :wink:

----------


## kia1349

مرسی بچه ها
شدین 5 نفر 
تازه اگه خودمو یواشکی به جمع شما اضافه کنم (یعنی خودمم نفهمم :shock: ) تازه میشیم 6 نفر
راستی یه خانمی هم بود که احتیاج به refox داشت , هرکی میدونه اون کیه بهش اطلاع بده (فکر کنم خانم تفرشی بود)
راستی بگید ببینم برنامه را چه طوری بهتون بدم 
البته refox حجمش خیلی نیست
ولی منابعی که پیدا کرده ام خیلی زیاده(یکیش 24mb حجم داره)
اکه دوست دارید میتونید یکی رو نماینده کنید بیاد از من بگیره 
یا اگه حالشو ندارید من کم کم اونو بزارم تو فروم تا همه بردارند(فکر کنم همینطور هم باشه :evil: )
یه وقتی هم نپرسید که اینهارو از کجا اوردم یا چقدر برام هزینه برداشته ها :(

----------


## kia1349

راستی امروز روز سومه  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------

سلام به همگی دوستان بخصوص اقا کیا

دوستان پایتخت نشین در تصمیم گیری در مورد نحوه رساندن فایل به سایرین لطفا ما شهرستانی ها را هم در نظر بگیرن که نمیتونیم به ادرس عزیزان جهت تحویل فایلها مراجعه کنیم و بهتر است از طریق attachment یا upload در همین سایت یا هر روشی که نیاز به مراجعه مستقیم نباشه استفاده کنند - امیدوارم زیادی پرتوقع نبوده باشم .
هستم ؟؟؟ :roll: 

اصلان

----------


## Andy

سلام 
کیا جون چون بعضی از بچه ها شهرستانی هستند ( مثل خود من ) بهتره بذاریشون تو فروم :oops: 
قربونت

----------


## kia1349

من هم همین روش رو می پسندم ولی نمیدونم فایل 24m رو چطوری بزارم تو فرومی که محدودیت فایل پیوستی داره
البته بعد از این پیام میخوام refox  رو upload کنم البته از dialup امیدوارم بشه 
اگه نشد فردا از طریق شبکه lan اینکارو میکنم

----------


## kia1349

متاسفانه بعد از نیم ساعت با این پیام مواجه شدم
*****متاسفانه حداکثر سهمیه شما برای 2 مگابایت سر رسیده است.
مسخره نیست اونم برای جائی که محل تبادل افکار و آرا و منابع میباشد :shock:  :x 
اگه میشه آدرس ایمیلهاتون رو برام بذارید تا فردا دوشنبه انشاءالله براتون پست کنم تا بعد هم یه خاکی برای بقیه فایلها تو سرم بریزم
راستش اینطور که پیداست دیگه نمیتونم براتون فایل مثال هم بفرستم :cry:

----------

سلام به همگی دوستان

قابل توجه اقا کیا  :

email بنده

bidad_faryad@hotmail.com

بی صبرانه منتظر  email شما هستم  

اصلان

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام خدمت اقا کیا
اسباب زحمت
binyaz2003@yahoo.com
binyaz@noavar.com
تشکر

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
ما که همیشه شرمنده آقا رضا هستیم  :oops: 
اینم آدرس من
saeed_hf52@yahoo.com

----------


## Andy

سلام 
آقا کیا اینم ایمیل من تا دلت میخواد توش برنامه بریز مطمئن باش کم نمیاره 8)  ( راستی یادت بشه من نفر اول بودما واسه همینم از همشون دو تا میخوام )
amir@aidin.ir

----------


## kia1349

فرستادم
سایر فایلها هم چون خیلی بزرگه باید یه فکری براشون بکنم اگه بشه تیکه تیکه براتون بفرستم شما هم در آخر کار همه را به هم بچسبانید
احتمالا باید با winrar اینکارو براتون بکنم
فعلا با این برنامه که براتون فرستادم مشغول باشید تا بعد :)

----------


## habdolah

سلام 
ایمیل من habdolah@hotmail.com میباشد
با تشکر

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

کیا جان سلام 
کوچیک شما هستم جای 5 نفر
حالا شدیم 11 نفر
ما همه منتظریم

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

میتونی فایلا رو بشکنی و بزاریشون همینجا فکر کنم راحت تر باشه :wink:  :!:

----------


## kia1349

علی جان سلام
من refox رو برات فرستادم؟
اگه نفرستادم ایمیل بده تا برای تو هم بفرستم
بقیه فایلها رو خواستم بزارم همینجا ولی یه پیغام داد که شاخ در آوردم
به پنجمین پیغام از همین صفحه یه نگاهی بکن خودت متوجه میشی
سایر دوستان دیگه هم که این برنامه رو دریافت کردند نظرشون رو لطفا در مورد این refoxبدن

----------


## binyaz2003

آقا کیا سلام
دستت درد نکنه واقعا که خیلی عالی بود
راستی چرا فقط فاکس یک ریفاکس داره؟

----------


## habdolah

سلام
من همچنان منتظرم 
ایمیل من habdolah@hotmail.com میباشد 
با تشکر

----------

سلام اقا کیا

 برا من هم فرستادین ؟؟؟
من که چیزی نگرفتم  :cry: 

bidad_faryad@hotmail.com

اصلان

----------


## kia1349

الان فرستادم
هر کی نگرفته باز بگه تا براش بفرستم

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام آقا رضا
شرمندم ولی ظاهرا ایمیل یاهو برای گرفتن برنامه مشکل داره یعنی وقتی میخوام دانلود کنم بعد از چند  دقیقه معطلی پیغام دیسکانکت شدن از سرور رو میده و بعدشم التماس دعا !!!!!‌   :(   :cry:  

پیشنهاد  شما چیه

----------


## Andy

سلام
آقا کیا جدا دستت درد نکنه خیلی برنامه باحالی هستش ای ریفاکس :twisted: 
جون میده برا .......... 8)

----------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سلام اقا کیا 

برا من هم فرستادین ؟؟؟ 
من که چیزی نگرفتم  

bidad_faryad@hotmail.com 

اصلان 


 من هنوز نگرفتم  :cry:

----------


## kia1349

بله مجددا فرستادم بخدا

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
باتشکر مجدد از آقا رضا
ولی یه سوال کوچولو برا من پیش آمده   :roll: 
میخوام بدونم حالا باید چی رو ریفاکس کنیم . ما که هنوز همچین برنامه توپی گیر نیاوردیم که خواسته باشیم ریفاکسش کنیم !!!!!!!!!

نظر شما چیه ؟!!!

----------

اقا کیا شرمنده
احتمالا من اشتباهی پاکش کردم  ( فله ای با spam ها ) ویا .....
به هر حال اگه لطف کنید و یه بار دیگه بفرستین خیلی ممنون میشم 

اصلان

bidad_faryad@hotmail.com

----------


## kia1349

خواهش میکنم
فرستادم

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

سلام کیا جان
ما رو هم بی نصیب نذار
arf5160@hotmail.com

----------


## kia1349

علی برای تو هم فرستادم
یکی از فایلهای pdf که دارم شامل مطالب زیر است

List of Chapters
Chapter 1: Introduction to Client/Server 1
Chapter 2: Visual FoxPro for Client/Server Development 19
Chapter 3: Introduction to SQL Server 7.0 27
Chapter 4: Remote Views 57
Chapter 5: Upsizing: Moving from File-Server to Client/Server 75
Chapter 6: Extending Remote Views with SQL Pass Through 95
Chapter 7: Downsizing 125
Chapter 8: Errors and Debugging 145
Chapter 9: Some Design Issues for C/S Systems 159
Chapter 10: Application Distribution and Managing Updates 177
Chapter 11: Transactions 193
Chapter 12: ActiveX Data Objects 209
Appendix A: New Features of SQL Server 2000 225

xv
Table of Contents
Our Contract with You, The Reader v
Acknowledgements vii
About the Authors ix
How to Download the Files xi
Chapter 1: Introduction to Client/Server 1
The PC revolution 1
Client/server to the rescue 2
Features of client/server databases 3
Data access 3
Security 4
Database backup 6
Point-in-time recovery 6
Triggers 7
Referential integrity 8
Indexes 8
Defaults 10
Rules 10
Primary key generation 10
Stored procedures 11
Views 12
User-defined data types 13
Replication 14
Transactions 14
Scalability 14
Reliability 15
Advantages of client/server 15
Performance 16
Cost 16
Security 16
Scalability 17
Summary 17
Chapter 2: Visual FoxPro for Client/Server Development 19
Object-oriented programming (OOP) 19
Support for COM 21
Built-in client/server support 23
Built-in local data engine 23
xvi
Support for other data-access technologies 24
Rapid Application Development (RAD) 25
Summary 25
Chapter 3: Introduction to SQL Server 7.0 27
Why move to SQL Server? 27
Capacity 27
Concurrency 28
Robustness 28
Security 28
Installation 29
SQL Server editions 29
Licensing 30
Character sets 31
Sort order 31
Network libraries 31
Databases, database files and the transaction log 32
Types of databases 32
Database files 33
Creating a database 33
The transaction log 36
How SQL Server allocates storage 36
Transactions and locking 37
Implicit and explicit transactions 37
Locking 37
Database objects 39
SQL Server object names 39
Tables 40
Enforcing data integrity 41
Indexes 46
Views 48
Stored procedures 49
Triggers 52
Summary 55
Chapter 4: Remote Views 57
Connections 57
Remote views 63
Updatable views 65
Buffering 68
Committing and refreshing buffers 69
Other view properties 70
FetchAsNeeded and FetchSize 70
MaxRecords 71
xvii
FetchMemo 71
Tables 72
Field properties 72
DefaultValue 72
RuleExpression 73
UpdateName 73
DataType 73
Summary 74
Chapter 5: Upsizing: Moving from File-Server to Client/Server 75
Why upsize? 75
Using the SQL Server Upsizing Wizard 76
Indexes 81
Defaults 82
Relationships 84
Validation rules 85
Changes made locally 86
Finished at last? Modifying the results of the Upsizing Wizard 87
The local database 88
Summary 93
Chapter 6: Extending Remote Views with SQL Pass Through 95
Connecting to the server 95
The SQLConnect() function 96
The SQLStringConnect() function 96
Handling connection errors 97
Disconnecting 98
Accessing metadata 98
The SQLTables() function 99
The SQLColumns() function 100
Submitting queries 101
Queries that return a result set 101
Retrieving multiple result sets 102
Queries that modify data 105
Parameterized queries 105
Making SQL pass through result sets updatable 108
Calling stored procedures 109
Handling input and output parameters 109
Transaction management 111
Binding connections 113
Asynchronous processing 113
Connection properties revisited 115
Other connection properties 116
xviii
Remote views vs. SQL pass through 118
SQL pass through 118
Remote views 119
Using remote views and SPT together 122
Transactions 122
Stored procedures 122
Filter conditions 123
Summary 123
Chapter 7: Downsizing 125
The case for a single code base 125
Interchangeable back ends 125
Remote views of VFP data 126
Substituting local views for remote views 128
Abstracting data access functionality 130
Microsoft Data Engine (MSDE) 136
What is MSDE? 136
MSDE vs. SQL Server 137
Distributing MSDE applications 141
Migrating MSDE databases to SQL Server 142
Summary 144
Chapter 8: Errors and Debugging 145
Handling errors 145
Trapping errors 145
Reporting errors 146
Conflict resolution 150
View errors 151
Debugging tools 152
SQL Server Profiler 152
The SQL Server Performance Monitor 155
ODBC logs 156
Summary 158
Chapter 9: Some Design Issues for C/S Systems 159
SQL database design issues 159
Data integrity mechanisms 160
VFP developer vs. SQL Server DBA 168
Client/server performance issues 169
Choosing indexes 169
Client/server division of work 171
Data location 173
Security 173
Client application 173
xix
SQL Server logins and permissions 174
Application roles 174
Summary 175
Chapter 10: Application Distribution and Managing Updates 177
Client/server development 177
Development environment 177
Deployment models 179
Traditional 179
Components 180
Server 180
Distributing databases (creating) 181
Existence of SQL Server 181
SQL pass through 182
SQL scripts 183
SQL-DMO 184
Object transfer (DTS) 185
Backup/restore 186
sp_Detach_DB and sp_Attach_DB 186
Managing updates 187
Application changes 187
Database updates 189
Version control coordination between client and server 191
Local lookup data 191
Why 192
Managing updates 192
Summary 192
Chapter 11: Transactions 193
Transaction basics 193
ACID properties 193
Visual FoxPro transactions 194
The missing property 195
SQL Server transactions 196
Implicit transactions 196
SQL Server isolation levels 198
Durable transactions 200
Locking 202
Lock compatibility 203
Blocking 203
Viewing lock activity 204
Deadlocks 207
Transaction gotcha! 208
Summary 208
xx
Chapter 12: ActiveX Data Objects 209
Why ADO? 209
ADO benefits 209
ADO disadvantages 211
Installing and distributing ADO 211
Using ADO within Visual FoxPro 212
The Connection object 212
The RecordSet object 214
The Command object 221
Summary 224
Appendix A: New Features of SQL Server 2000 225
Feature list 225
Installation issues 227
Query Analyzer 227
Debugging stored procedures 228
User-defined functions 229
Referential integrity 231
Trigger enhancements 232
Indexing computed columns 233
New data types 234
Big integers 234
Variants 234
Tables as variables 235
Summary 236

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام
:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

حالا حجمش چقدره و چطوری میتونیم برا خودمون داشته باشیم ؟

----------


## Andy

آقا دهن مارو آب انداختی که ...
من که بهت گفتم حجمش هر چقدر باشه ایمیل من مشکلی نداره بذارش اونجا  :oops: 
اگه یادت رفته دوباره اینجا میذارمش
amir@aidin.ir

----------


## kia1349

اندی جان بقیه رو جیکار کنم

----------


## Andy

حالا مگه حجم اینا چقدر هستش 
واسه بقیه هم فقط میتونم یه سایت که ایمیل مجانی بالایی میده معرفی کنم مثلا
http://www.gawab.com/enindex.html
حالا جون من بفرست :cry:  اونارو بابا کشتی مارو  :?

----------


## kia1349

چشم اجازه بدید میفرستم

----------


## علی رفیعی فرد

کیا جان سلام
به میل من چیزی نرسیده بود. لطفا بفرست به میل زیر
arf5160@alexandria.cc
ممنونم  :wink: 

یا نکن با پیل بانان دوستی     یا ...

----------

سلام اقا کیا
من نمیدونم چه مشکلی هست که هیچ ایمیلی از شما نمیگیرم 
احتمالا underscore مابین bidad و faryad فراموش میشود . در واقع ایمیل من با bidad_faryad  شروع میشه .
خواهشا یه بار دیکه refox 9 را بفرستین ( و هر چیزه دیگه ای که دوست دارین  :wink: )

bidad_faryad@hotmail.com

با تشکر - اصلان

----------


## kia1349

بازهم فرستادم

----------


## س.حمیدیانفر

سلام 
یه سوال کوچولو 
میخواستم بدونم آیا میشه با این REFOX9 یه برنامه تحت داس نو شته شده به فاکسپرو  که با LEVEL II  کد شده باشه  رو دل و رودشو ریخت بیرون یا نه

----------


## kia1349

امتحان کنید , امکان ریفاکس برنامه های ورژن پائین رو داره ولی اینکه کد شده رو بتونه باز کنه نمیدونم

----------


## kia1349

اینم یه برنامه برای تبدیل اعداد به حروف معادل آنها
قابل استفاده در برنامه های حسابداری و محاسباتی
ضمنا من حتی از سایت www.gawab.com هم نتوانستم اون حجم اطلاعات خودم رو پست کنم
اگه کسی در سایتی فضای منسبی حدود 100 مگابایت داره به من بده تا برنامه ها رو توی اون upload کنم تا همه استفاده کنند

----------


## kia1349

با عرض معذرت از همه دوستان
من حتی یک بایت دیگه هم نمیتونم فایل upload کنم
حداکثر سهمیه من پر شده

----------


## Andy

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :|  :|  :|  :|  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## kia1349

من دارم سعی میکنم از روش دوست عزیزمون از طریق yahoo briefcase یوزر و پسورد مشخص شده فایلها رو upload کنم 
برای دانلود فایلها از طریق yahoo briefcase و با یوزر vfox8 و با پسورد ali110 وارد شده و از دایرکتوری sample فایلها رو بردارید 
البته من در زمان upload پیغام خطا های زیادی دریافت میکنم ولی امیدوارم فایلها واقعا upload شده باشند 
اگه تونستید پیام بدید تا یک سریشو پاک کنیم و بقیشو upload کنیم

----------


## Andy

سلام 
رئیس جون نمیشه بعضی هاش بدجوری حالگیری میکنن مثل چهارمی  :roll: 
حالا چیگکار باید بکنیم :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## kia1349

امتحان کردم 
خودم مشکلی توی دانلود نداشتم حتی از طریق dialup
اگه کسی دیگه هم مشکل داره بگه
فعلا هم بقیه رو بردارید تا بتونم مابقی اونها upload کنم تا یه فکری هم برای فایل چهارمی بکنیم
ضمنا فایلهای megafoxpdf با rar تقسیم شده اند که خودتون پس از دانلود باید merge  کنید
خلاصه هر کی مشکل داره بگه تا یه کاریش بکنیم

----------


## kia1349

ضمنا ذکر کنید که مشکلتون توی دانلوده یا استفاده از اونها بعد از دانلود فایلهاست

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
اقا کیا من از کلاس تولتیپ شما استفاده کردم اما وقتی فرمی اسکرول بشه و شئ ما پایین باشه اشتباه کار میکنه و پائین نمیاد من از amouseobj() استفاده کردم اما بعضی جاها خطا میده لطفا راهنمائی کنید

----------


## kia1349

چشم . فقط اگر اجازه بدید این موضوع باشه تا پایان امتحانات پایان ترم

----------


## binyaz2003

اگه مسشه لطفاً سریعتر :roll:

----------


## binyaz2003

سال تمام شد چه برسه به ترم :cry:

----------


## kia1349

بی نیاز جان اگه میشه برنامتو برام بفرست به ایمیلم تا نگاهش کنم ببینم چشه

----------


## binyaz2003

طوریش نیست فقط وقتی از کلاس شما استفاده می کنم و فرم اسکرول داره و به آخر فرم اسکرول می کنیم و روی یک شی که تولتیپ داره موس رو روش نگه میداریم چون از تابع wrow() استفاده میشه تولتیپ پاپین نم آد
فقط همین :?:

----------


## kia1349

خوب به این خاطره که موس در اولین مرحله مختصات شی مورد نظر را در داخل فرم پیدا میکنه و با توجه به موقعیت شی مذکور نسبت به تشکیل یک تولتیپ اقدام میکنه و با تغییر اندازه و اسکرول فرم این مختصات آپدیت نمیشوند

----------


## binyaz2003

خوب باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## alib537123

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید 
من مشکلی در فاکس پرو دارم من برنامه ای تحت شبکه می خوام طراحی کنم که از بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده می کنه مشکل من اینجاست من دنبال تابعی می گردم که تشخیص بده که بانک اطلاعاتی مورد نظرم توسط کاربر دیگری باز است یا خیر؟
خوشحال می شم همین جا به من پاسخ بدید.
میرسی
علی از آبادان

----------


## kia1349

تابع used()
توضیحات:
Determines if an alias is in use or a table is open in a specific work area.

تابع aused()
توضیحات:
Places table aliases and work areas for a data session into a variable array.

مثال:
OPEN DATABASE (HOME(2) + 'Data\testdata') EXCLUSIVE
USE Customer IN 0
CLEAR
? AUSED(gaInuse)
DISPLAY MEMORY LIKE gaInuse
CLOSE DATABASES

----------


## jafari1

با سلام
کاش به جای آنکه بخواهی برای همه ایمیل کنی زحمت میکشیدید همینجا میگذاشتید چون من که روی /انرا ندارم که بگم برام بفرستی
با تشکر

----------


## kia1349

شما هم اگر خواستی براتون ایمیل میکنیم فقط باید دنبال فضای زیاد و یه مقدار هم صبر باشید چون آخر ساله و سر مون خیلی شلوغه

----------


## kia1349

استفاده خوب از کومبو باکس

----------


## javad_hosseiny

چه بسیار نیکو و خوب می شد که این بخش فعال تر می شد
و حتی به عنوان ارائه برنامه کامل شده کاربردی تجاری در این بخش باشد بنده به شخص دارای برنامه های زیادی (تجاری کاربردی) در محیط داس هستم (چند نمونه حسابداری - انبارداری - حقوق و دستمزد - دبیرخانه و... اموزش تایپ و ....) که البته فکر کنم عمر آنها تمام شده ولی حداقل قابل سرمشق برای تازه کاران زبان فاکس می باشد و البته در محیط ویندوز دوسه برنامه دارم (ولی اکثر این برنامه ها نرم افزاری حوزوی می باشد (که البته در انها بحث های جستجو پیشرفته - کدینگ اطلاعات و ...) استفاده شده بنده بشخص حاضر هستم در صورت تمایل دوستان هر کدام را که خواستند در این بخش بگذارم (خوشبختانه محیط دوستانه خوبی در این بخش حاکم است (که البته مدیون دوستان و مخصوص مدیر بخش می باشد) که شخصا تمایل دارم که حتما حداقل یکبار به این سایت (این بخش) سری بزنم لذا در صورت تمایل دوستان این بخش را بیشتر فعال کنیم

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


این کار شما بسیار قابل ستایش است. و ممکن است به یک برنامه OpenSource بسیار عالی هم مبدل شده باعث استفاده بیشتر از فاکس پرو شود.

من هم در این راه در کنار شما اگر تمایل دارید به حذف خطاها و تبدیل به ویندوز اگر بتوانم کمک خواهم کرد.

----------


## binyaz2003

بسم ا... :flower:

----------


## javad_hosseiny

اولین برنامه نمونه نرم افزار آموزش تایپ می باشد 
(برای علاقه مندان) (بصورت کامل است و قابل تبدیل به فایل اجرایی)

----------


## javad_hosseiny

نرم افزار دوم برنامه انجام اموری حسابداری(حسابداری دوبل با امکانات مختلف) - حقوق و دستمزد (قانون استخدام کشوری و ...) - چک و حسابهای بانکی و ....
این نرم افزاری بیش از 8 سال است در دو تا از مراکز قم (بیمارستان آیت الله گلپایگانی و بنیاد جانبازان استان قم) در حال استفاده است (از جهت زیرکار رفتن و رفع اشکال قابل اطمینان است) مخصوصا قوانین حسابداری دوبل (بصورت ساده ولی کارآمد (با راهنمایی بخش حسابداری بیمارستان ... ) انجام شده) و بخش حقوق و دستمزد نیز طبق قانون استخدام کشوری (حکم کارگزینی و بخش صدور فیش حقوقی بصورت رعایت تفاوت حکم و اضافه کاری و....) می باشد بخش امکانات نیز بد نیست (مخصوصا قابلیت تغییر رنگ به 255 رنگ و یا قابلیت تغییر آرایش صفحه کلید به هر حال در کل بدک نیست 
قابل توجه دوستان

----------


## javad_hosseiny

البته لازم به ذکر است که در رابطه با نرم افزار فوق نیازمند به شاخه font که در برنامه قبلی (آموزش تایپ می باشد) است (فایل font.fnt مجموع 10 فونت بصورت چسبیده بهم که در برنامه توسط توابع سطح پایین آنها خوانده شده و جدا می شوند و نهایتا اجرا) و یا فایل printer.fnt که مجموع فایلهای مختلف جهت فارسی سازی چاپگری مختلف لیزری و سوزنی می باشد ) و بقیه اطلاعات (شاخه های سال مالی و تیبلهای مختلف را برنامه بصورت هوشمند خودش می سازد (و درصورت خراب بودن به هنگام باز شدن خودش مجددا ایجاد می کند) 
به هر حال توضیحات بیشتر خواستید بنده در خدمت هستم

در رابطه با برنامه های تحت ویندوز نیز چند نمونه ای است ولی همان طور که قبلا گفتم برنامه های حوزوی است به طور نمونه:
نرم افزار کشف الرجال (با جداولی بیش از 500000 رکورد و متن بیش از 80 کتب رجالی حوزه) با قابلیت جستجو ( سرعت بالا برای تک کلمه صفر ثانیه (با قابلیت کدینگ و فشرده سازی اطلاعات) و نمایش و قابلیتهای مختلف (لازم به ذکر است که در نمایشگاه نرم افزارهای علوم اسلامی سال 83 مقام اول را بدست آورد) که البته چون حق امتیاز آن برای موسسه (تحقیقاتی حضرت ولی عصر (عج) ) بود از ان مقام اولی تنها یک سکه بما رسید!!!) ولی انصافا خود موسسه نرم افزار را با قیمت پایین (1500 تومان) ارائه می دهند (هدف تجاری ندارند) 
و یا نرم افزار پاسخگو (پاسخ به شبهات اهل تسنن و وهابیت به شیعه) آن هم مشابه نرم افزار فوق بوده و دارای امکانات ویژه است (که برخی از آن امکانات (مثلا نمایش ساختار درختی را از بچه های این بخش یاد گرفتم) 
و یا نرم افزار کتابشناسی اسلامی (نرم افزار کتابخانه با بیش از 60000 رکورد (شناسنامه کامل کتاب به همراه ریزموضوعات و...) 
به هر حال هر کدام از این نرم افزارها نیز اگر به کاری کسی می آید از دادن سورس آن مضایقه ندارم (البته لازم به ذکر است که این برنامه ها بدون اطلاعات بی معنی است) (و البته اگر کسی خود سی دی برنامه ها را نیز خواست می تواند از طریق موسسه (تحقیقاتی حضرت ولی عصر (عج) ) بصورت پستی آن را تهیه کنند. (البته قیمت آن همانطور که گفتم پایین است چون قصد تجاری ندارند) 
-------------------------------
به هر حال منظور این کار فعال کردن مجدد این موضوع بوده و توجه برنامه نویسان به این نکته است که می تواند راه را برای افراد تازه وارد باز کرد و یا حتی از طریق این برنامه به همدیگر کمک کرد و یا حتی صرفه جویی زمانی برای همدیگر داشت 
چرا که اعتقاد بنده بر این است که اکثریت این برنامه ها بصورت خاص (موردی) سفارش داده شده و ارزش ریالی آن با توجه به پشتیبانی برنامه نویس می باشد لذا shareware بودن آنها را تناقضی با منافع مادی برنامه نویسان نمی دانم بلکه همان منافع معنوی آن برای برنامه نویس کفایت می کند
(تو نیکی میکنی در دجله انداز    که ایزد در بیابانت دهد باز)

----------


## binyaz2003

> (تو نیکی میکنی در دجله انداز که ایزد در بیابانت دهد باز)


  :تشویق:   :flower:

----------


## bluesky2005

سلام به همه دوستان !
من یک pdf فارسی برای آموزش visual foxpro  میخوام.میشه بهم کمک کنید؟
ممنون.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

فکر نکنم وجود داشته باشه.

----------


## binyaz2003

آقای توکل شما یک کارایی می کردید؟

----------


## javad_hosseiny

چند نمونه برنامه جالب در محیط ویژوال فاکس
بازی فکرو بکر - برنامه طالع بینی چینی (با توجه به تاریخ تولد که مشابه تحت داسش خیلی وقت قبل بود) - تقویم شمسی و میلادی

----------


## javad_hosseiny

این هم یک برنامه جالب در محیط ویژوال

----------


## binyaz2003

تقویمتون کار نمیکنه!  :گیج:

----------


## javad_hosseiny

با عرض معذرت فایل عکس ضمیمه و یک فایل prg‌را ضمیمه نکرده بود

----------


## javad_hosseiny

چون برنامه های ارائه شده قسمت هایی از یک برنامه که ارائه می دهم با بقیه تنظیمات برنامه در ارتباط است لذا در صورت ایراد پوزش می طلبم ضمنا ممنون می شوم که از درست کار کردن برنامه های ارائه شده بنده را مطلع فرمائید (و یا سوالی در رابطه با آنها داشتید مطرح کنید) (قابل توجه آقای بی نیازی و آقا رضا)

----------


## binyaz2003

> قابل توجه آقای بی نیازی


آقا شما خودتون استادی

----------


## javad_hosseiny

منظورم این بود که آیا برنامه ها بصورت کامل می باشند (مثل تقویم مشکل داشته اند) و یا روتین های مورد استفاده در برنامه (مخصوصا بخش امکانات مثل تغییرصفحه کلید، تغییر رنگ، و ...و یا filler برای محیط داس) و یا آیتم های دیگر در محیط ویندوز توانسته برای دوستان کارآمد باشد
(انشاء الله به زودی یه برنامه مدیریت انتشارات تحت ویندوز داره تموم میشه اون رو هم برای دوستان روی سایت می گذارم) (حال انشاء الله بقیه دوستان نیز مشغول فعال کردن این موضوع باشند)

----------


## kia1349

دوست عزیز این بخش تا حدود زیادی بصورت open source عمل میکند و شما هر برنامه ای که میخواهید میتوانید برای یادگیری دیگر اعضا در این بخش قرار دهید 
اگر نگران لو رفتن آن در سطح عمومی هم هستید میتوانید بصورت شخصی برای دوستان ارسال کنید
از لطف شما سپاسگذارم

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

با اجازتون هیچ کدوم از برنامه ها رو نتونستم اجرا کنم  :sorry:

----------


## rahro

> با اجازتون هیچ کدوم از برنامه ها رو نتونستم اجرا کنم  :sorry:


من که مشکلی نداشتم و واقعااز زحمات دوستان خصوصا آقای حسینی متشکر و سپاسگذارم 0
ره رو  :تشویق:

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

با کمک دوستان دوباره این بخش فعال شده  :flower:   :تشویق:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> من که مشکلی نداشتم


جدی ؟ پس چرا برای من کلی ایراد می گیره ؟ فاکس 8 رو دارم من !

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

دوست عزیز فاکس تحت داسه.

----------


## javad_hosseiny

> اگر نگران لو رفتن آن در سطح عمومی هم هستید میتوانید بصورت شخصی برای دوستان ارسال کنید


نه به هیچ عنوان و اصلا نیت بنده استفاده عمومی دوستان از این منابع (و یادگیری بهتر برای تازه کارها می باشد).
توضیح قبلی بنده به آقای بی نیازی در رابطه با کار نکردن تقویم (علت اشکال دار بودن برنامه اولی را توضیح دادم)



> با اجازتون هیچ کدوم از برنامه ها رو نتونستم اجرا کنم


در رابطه با این توضیح آقا محمد هم عرض کنم دو برنامه اول که کل سورس برنامه مربوطه بودند (که خیلی قدیمی بودند ولی بدون اشکال (چون نسخه عملی آنها در حال اجرا است) ولی برنامه ها برای محیط داس می باشند برنامه های بعدی (مثلا تقویم رو آقای بی نیازی اشاره کردند) بنده نیز نسخه تصحیح شده (البته مشکل فقط بخاطر چند تا توابع بوده که بنده فایل آن را نفرستاده بودم) را مجددا ارسال کردم 
و باز هم اگر دوستان اشکالی در اجرای برنامه داشتند اشاره کنند بنده توضیح بدهم ویا اگر اشکال است درست آن را بفرستم .

----------


## kia1349

امیدوارم این بخش که میتونه خیلی مفید باشه دوباره بسیار قویتر و پربارتر استارت بخوره

----------


## javad_hosseiny

برای تکمیل (رفع اشکالات) برنامه های(تحت ویندو) قبلی (چند آیکون و زمینه و ...)  فایل ضمیمه را دریافت کنید (البته بنده این فایلها را بدون فایلهای متفرقه ارسال کرده بودم که علاقمندان آن را مطابق میل خود تغییر دهند و خوب طبیعتا چون از داخل یک برنامه دیگر جدا شده اند بخاطر برخی اتصالات (متغیرها) به اصل برنامه دارای یک ریز اشکالات (که مانع از انجام اجرای برنامه نیست) نیز هستند.

----------


## javad_hosseiny

برنامه مدیریت ویدئو کلوپ
برنامه تیبلها و شاخه های مورد نیاز را خود ایجاد می کند

----------


## javad_hosseiny

برنامه تحقیق در رابطه با برنامه های صدا و سیما 
(به سفارش صداوسیما استان قم)

----------


## javad_hosseiny

برنامه ثبت نام کانون های تابستانی (تحت داس)

----------


## javad_hosseiny

برنامه مدیریت دبیرخانه (تحت داس) 
به سفارش پژوهشکده باقرالعلوم (ع) سال 74
در کلیه برنامه های تحت داس دو فایل font.fnt (فونت های صفحه نمایش)
و Printer.fnt‌(فونت های چاپگر) موجود در شاخه font موردنیاز است که در نمونه برنامه های تحت داس قبلی وجود دارد مورد نیاز است

----------


## javad_hosseiny

برنامه ساعت زن و حقوق ودستمزد با قابلیت اتصال به دستگاه کارت خوان 
(از نوع pw1100 - pw1000)

----------


## javad_hosseiny

برنامه محاسبه استهلاک (مورد استفاده ادارات و سازمان های دولتی) - به سفارش بنیاد جانبازان سال 77

----------


## binyaz2003

من که هر کار کردم نتونستم کلیپ رو دانلود کنم   :گیج:

----------


## javad_hosseiny

دوستان بخش اگر بتوانیم این موضوع را فعال تر کنیم (مخصوصا با ارائه برنامه های نمونه کاربردی خود) جالب تر می شود از جهت حضور افرادی که اعتقاد به کاربردی نبودن محیط فاکس دارند می گردد؟
به هر حال سنگ بنا و چشمه اولیه آقای حیدری کیا را نگذارید بخشکد!!

----------


## binyaz2003

آقا من که حرفی ندارم اما من مثل شما یا آقا کیا تا حالا آنچنان برنامه ای ننوشتم عجیبه نه؟

----------


## kia1349

اگه قراردادی که با یه شرکت دارم تموم بشه و دیگه باهاشون ادامه ندم به احتمال قوی کل سورس برنامه رو در اختیار همه قرار میدم(البته فقط احتمال داره)

----------


## aslan_ir

سلام

آقا کیا - انشاالله قراردادتون هر چه زودتر تموم بشه  
 همگی بگین انشاالله
 :D

----------


## علی کلاهدوزان

این فایلها رو به منم یاد بدین بردارم از کجا بر می دارید منظورم اونها است که مثلا آقای Kia می فرستن

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

فبل از ورود شما سایت شکل دیگه ای داشت هنگامیکه سایت عوض شد UpLoad ها هم درست عمل نمیکند.

----------


## علی کلاهدوزان

قدم ما شور بود ؟؟؟؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

دوست عزیز به قدم کسی ربطی نداشت امکانات سایت جدید بیشتر است.

----------


## aira

سلام.من یه خورده دیر این تاپیک رو پیدا کردم!!!
اگه لطف کنید چند نمونه برنامه هم برای من یفرستید .
چون زیاد با محیط فاکس پرو آشنایی ندارم
ممنون از لطفتون
aira86@gmail.com

----------


## aira

خواهشن چند تا نمونه برنامه به من بدید به شدت احتیاج دارم

----------


## kia1349

چه تیپ برنامه ای میخواهی

----------


## aira

هر برنامه ای که دمدستتون هست
اگه حقوق کارمندای یک شرکت و حسابداری و از این قبیل باشه چه بهتر
ممنون میشم اگه یه لطفی بکنید

----------


## aira

آخه چرا کسی به دادم نمیرسه
به خدا به یه نمونه برنامه احتیاج دارم..................
ازتون استرعا دارم کمک کنید

----------


## kia1349

از دوستان عزیز هرکسی برنامه مثال داره در اختیار این دوستمون قرار بده

----------


## setareh22

سلام به همه
اینجا کسی میدونه چطوری میشه database foxpro تبدیل به database SQLServer کرد؟
؟
لطفا جواب بدین
مرسی

----------


## علی کلاهدوزان

ببین دوست عزیز تبدیل بانکهای تحت داس از فاکس به ویندوز دو تا مشگل هست 

1- باید بانک رو از فاکس بیاری توی sql 
2- این کدپیچ رو که ظاهرا باهاش مشکل داری تبدیل کرد 

اما مسئله 1 : بانکها رو از درون visual fox باید باز کنی و بانکهای sql  رو هم به محیط فاکس وصل کنی و اونها رو بفرستی توی sql  . حالا اگه فاکس بلد نباشی دیگه نمی دونم چیکار باید بکنی . دنبال یه برنامه هلو برو تو گلو هم توی این فرم نباشید که مثلا یکهو تند این کار بکنه . باید خودتون بسازیدش 

و اما 2 : نوع فونت داس با ویندوز فرق داره باید تبدیلش کنید که اون هم یه کم کار داره .

----- حالا به نظر من اگه فاکس بلد نیستید و کارتون هم اجلس بانکهای فاکستون رو یه طوری برام بفرستید . اگه کدپیج اون خفن و غیر استاندارد نباشه . براتون تبدیلش می کنم چون شما ظاهرا قصد فاکس یاد گرفتن که ندارید فقط می خواهید بانکهاتون تبدیل بشه که این کار رو من براتون انجام می دم البته قول صد در صد نمی دم

----------


## kia1349

این برنامه برای کار با تصاویر با فرمت tif میباشد که از کامپوننتهای کداک ایمیج استفاده میکنه
در واقع برنامه ای است برای ربط دادن یه سری اطلاعات قابل پانچ به فایل شما
بیشتر موضوعیت آرشیو اسناد رو داره و میشه خیلی بهتر از اینها اون رو کامل کرد
نکته: ویندوز ایکس پی فاقد کامپوننتهای کداک ایمیج است که من تمام فایلهای لازم برای اون رو در فایل دوم آورده ام و شما کافی است که فایل bat داخل اونو اجرا کنید تا تمام کامپوننتهای مورد نیاز روی ویندوز شما نصب بشه و نیازی هم به خرید برنامه های متفرقه نداشته باشید(اگر فضای لازم برای آپلود این فایل از طرف سایت تامین نشود که احتمالا اینطور خواهد بود آدرس ایمیل بدهید تا براتون بفرستم یا یه فضایی را معرفی کنید تا اونجا آپلود کنم چون بدون این فایل برنامه در ویندوز ایکس پی کار نخواهد کرد)

برای ورود به برنامه از کلمه عبور kia1349 استفاده کنید

----------


## kia1349

از لینک زیر هم میتونید استفاده کنید
http://www.geocities.com/rubyraj123/scanner.zip

----------


## kia1349

این برنامه رو تست کنید

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
با تشکر از فایلهایی که گزاشتید یک سوال
برای اسکن چندین صفحه در فایل tif حجمش خیلی بالا میره زیپ هم که میشن باز حجم بالاست با این اوضاع آیا اکتیو ایکسی یا چیزی موجود هست که بشه حجم رو بسیار پایین آورد مثل فرمت Jpeg

----------


## kia1349

من ندیدم ولی شاید پیدا بشه . هرچند معتقدم که اگر میشد winzip خودش این کارو میکرد
البته تغییر در سایزها و رزولوشن و dpi تصویر خیلی مهمه

----------


## arash2005

جناب کیا سلام 
یه سوال داشتم . من با دستور SET Alternate TO یک رشته عددی و بعد یه رشته کاراکتری رو به یه فایل فرستادم
ولی در فایل رشته عددی بعد از رشته کاراکتری میشینه ولی اگر بین این دورشته یک space بذارم درست سر جای خودشون میشینن . اما من نمیتونم حتی یک فاصله هم بینشون بذارم چون این فایل برای واریز سیستم جام(بانک ملت) میباشد اگه این فاصله رو بذارم مشکل ساز میشه . لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید .
  با تشکر از زحمات شما

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

رشته شما فارسی است یا انگلیسی؟ اگر فارسی هست شاید اینجوری نشون بده ولی واقعا درست ذخیره میشه.

----------


## arash2005

با سلام
رشته من فارسی هست .

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

خب درست ذخیره میشه اما نمایش فارسی چون rtl است انجوری میشه.  اگر از کنترلهای استاندارد ویندوز استفاده می کنید بد نیست FM20 را هم امتحان کنید شاید آنها همان چیزی که می خواهید را نمایش دهند.

----------


## arash2005

> سلام
> 
> خب درست ذخیره میشه اما نمایش فارسی چون rtl است انجوری میشه.  اگر از کنترلهای استاندارد ویندوز استفاده می کنید بد نیست FM20 را هم امتحان کنید شاید آنها همان چیزی که می خواهید را نمایش دهند.


سلام
اگه ممکنه بگین که چطور باید از این کنترل استفاده کنم
با تشکر

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام  قبلا توی یک بخش توضیح کامل داده ام.

----------


## arash2005

سلام دوست عزیز
من هر چی گشتم نتونستم پیدا کنم
اگه ممکنه آدرسشو بهم بدین
ممنونم از زحمات شما

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

روی لینک ا کلیک کنید.

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=16427

با عنوان حل مشکلات فارسی از طریق FM20.dll.

----------


## arash2005

سلام
با تشکر از مدیر محترم بخش
خیلی عالی بود ولی نفهمیدم که چطور میشه اون حرف اول رو که زیر تکست باکس میره درست کرد.
2 سوال دیگه هم دارم 
1- من با فونت در ویندوز 98 مشکل دارم چیکار باید بکنم .
2- من میخوام برنامه وقتی یه فاکتور رو میفرسته به چاپ اتوماتیک به 2 چاپگر نصب شده در کامپیوتر هر کدوم یه نسخه بفرسته . چطور میتونم دستور بدم که یکی به چاپگر اول و دیگری به چاپگر دوم بره .
از لطف شما ممنونم 
موفق باشید

----------


## binyaz2003

هلپ دستور report form  رو کامل و با دقت بخونید

----------


## arash2005

سلام
هلپ رو خوندم تنها چیزی که داشت دستور pdsetup بود .
ولی چطور ازش استفاده کنم .
ممنون

----------


## rezamim

LOCAL lcOldPrinter as string
LCNEWPRINTER = GETPRINTER()
lcOldPrinter = set("Printer",2)
SET PRINTER TO NAME (LCNEWPRINTER)
* replace WindowsPrintername with the name of the new printer
report form "d:\00-vfp-source-code\print\a\report10.frx"  NOCONSOLE noeject TO PRINTER
set printer to name (lcOldPrinter)


البته میتونید با تابع APrinters()  اسامی چاپگرهای نصب شده رو بدست بیارید و گزارشتون رو روی همه اونها بفرستید

----------


## arash2005

سلام
با تشکر از شما
این کد جواب نمیده . هر دو ریپورت رو به یک پرینتر میفرسته
LOCAL lcOldPrinter as string
LCNEWPRINTER = GETPRINTER()
lcOldPrinter = set("Printer",2)
SET PRINTER TO NAME (LCNEWPRINTER)
* replace WindowsPrintername with the name of the new printer
report form "report1.frx"  NOCONSOLE noeject TO PRINTER
set printer to name (lcOldPrinter)
report form "report1.frx"  NOCONSOLE noeject TO PRINTER

من 2 تا از یک ریپورت رو میخوام به 2 پرینتر بفرستم
ممنونم

----------


## rezamim

دوست عزیز
من کد نمونه رو نوشتم و مسلم که این کد هر دو گزارش رو به یک چاپگر میفرسته
شما باید با استفاده از APRINTER اسامی چاپگرها رو بدست بیاری و با set printer to name اولین چاپگر رو فعال کنی و گزارش رو روی اون بفرستی و بعد دومین چاپگر رو فعال کنی و دوباره گزارش رو بفرستی و برای تکنیکی شدن کار در آخر چاپگر پیش گزیده ویندوز رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## arash2005

سلام دوست عزیز
ممنون از راهنمایی شما
این کد جواب داد البته مشکلش این بود که با ویژوال فاکس 9 کار نمیکنه با فاکس 7 تست کردم جواب داد.
ممنونم
موفق باشید

----------


## shush_sun

سلام آقا کیا 
من احمد هستم  10 ساله در کار برنامه نویسی فاکس هستم  وقتی وارد محیط ویژوال شدم احساس غربت کردم   نه منبعی نه دوستی  نه راهنمائی   تا اینکه  گوگل به دادم رسید و شما را یافتم   حالا چطور میشه بیشتر با شما ارتباط داشت .
    ثواب داره به خدا   بد جوری موندیم توش .....
 :گریه:

----------


## kia1349

من همینجا در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## kia1349

من همینجا در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## arash2005

سلام بر دوستان عزیز
جناب آقای کیا من یه سوال داشتم
کدی رو که دوست عزیزمون آقای rezamim به من داده بود در مورد یه گزارش به 2 پرینتر همزمان
یه بار درست عمل میکنه یه بار هر دو رو به یه چاپگر میفرسته بعضی وقتها هم اصلا چاپ نمیفرسته
من باید چیکار کنم
خیلی عجله دارم چون باید این برنامه رو امروز تحویل میدادم
ممنون از زحمات شما

----------


## rahro

این برنامه کمکی امکانات لازم را برای جستجو در فایلهای تشکیل دهنده یک پروژه مانند فرمها - کلاسها و گزارشها و.... ایجاد میکند
امید است بدرد بخور باشد

----------


## kia1349

دوست عزیز جناب آرش خان
منطق این کار همون روشی است که دوستان گفته اند و زمانی که بنده میبینم که توضیحات دوستان کافی و منطقیه جسارت نکرده و افاضه کلام نمیکنم
لیکن در این مورد باید عرض کنم نحوه کد نویسی . پیکر بندی شبکه . چاپگرها و کیفیت نصب اونها و در نهایت نحوه استفاده شما از کدها برای ما مشخص نبوده و امکان ارائههر ایده ای رو از شخص بنده سلب میکنه

----------


## rezamim

دوست عزیز
جناب آرش 
درصورت تمایل قطعه کد خودتان را اینجا بگذارید تا امکان خطا یابی آن وجود داشته باشد.

----------


## arash2005

سلام بر شما دوستان عزیز
کد آقای reza جواب داد . ایراد از کار من بود .
من ریپورتهارو با ویژوال 8 طراحی کردم و وقتی ریپورت رو با ویژوال 9 طراحی کردم و فرمی رو که در اون از این دستورات استفاده کرده بودم با v9 کامپایل کردم و با ویژوال 8 اجرا کردم درست جواب داد اما اگه با ویژوال 9 اجرا شه جواب نمیده .
ممنون از شما و راهنمایی های شما
جناب کیا از شما و توجهتون ممنونم

----------


## arash2005

من از این کد استفاده کردم

APRINTERS(ga,0)
lcOldPrinter = set("Printer",2)
p1=ga(1)
p2=ga(3)
SET PRINTER TO NAME (p1)
REPORT FORM report1 TO printer
SET PRINTER TO NAME (p2)
REPORT FORM report1 TO printer
set printer to name (lcOldPrinter

----------


## iran_ahvaz_sm

با سلام 
من اطلاعاتی درمورد چاپ  بارکد در محیط داس لازم دارم 
کسی هست که بدونه ؟

----------


## rahro

> این برنامه کمکی امکانات لازم را برای جستجو در فایلهای تشکیل دهنده یک پروژه مانند فرمها - کلاسها و گزارشها و.... ایجاد میکند
> امید است بدرد بخور باشد


از اینکه از این برنامه فوق العاد استقبال شد خیـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــلی خرسندم !!!

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام
ظاهرا این سایت آمار میزان مشاهده و دانلود را درست نشون نمیده.

----------


## امیر نخ ساز

آقای کیا سلام 
من تازه وارد سیستم V.Fox  هستم  
برنامه های شما میتواند راهنمای خوبی برایم باشد
با کمال تشکر

----------


## rezaei

من تازه عضو شده ام لطفا راهنمایی کنید
چگونه می توانم این برنامه ها را دانلود کنم یا احتمالا اپلود
متشکرم

----------


## mehran_337

سلام آقای کیا ! من نمی دونم این برنامه هایی که اینقدر بچه ها تعریف می کنن و دهان آدمو آب می اندازن کجاست؟ چرا من نمی تونم ببینم؟؟ نه پیوستی نه دانلودی!! پس چجوری میشه ازشون استفاده کرد و لینکش کجاست . در ضمن من لینک برنامه ای رو می خوام که عدد را به حروف (12 بشه دوازده) تبدیل کنه البته دیدم گفتین تو فروم هست اما گشتم نتونتم پیدا کنم لطفا لینکشو بزارین . خیلی خیلی از مطالب مفیدتون متشکرم

----------


## rezaTavak

توی تغییر ساختار این فروم متاسفانه اینها از دست رفته است.

----------


## kia1349

مخصوص برنامه های حسابداری و یا چاپ فاکتور

----------


## rezakhj

آقای کیا
1-  من  refox9 یا بالاتر را نیاز دارم  اگر دارید ممنون میشم؟
2- یک فرم دارم که از pagefame استفاده کرده ام وقتی با txtbtnها رکوردها را بالا یا پائین می کنم 
غیر از صفحه جاری بقیه صفحات refresh نمی شوند چه کار کنم؟

----------


## kia1349

برای گرفتن ریفاکس یه جستجو توی همین سایت بکن مسیرشو پیدا میکنی (اگر نتونستی پیدا کنی بعد بگو تا برات بفرستم)
برای refresh کردن مابقی صفحات از دستور refresh  در متد کلیک هر دکمه استفاده کنید ولی قاعدتا باید refresh بصورت اتوماتیک انجام بشه

----------


## mehran_337

آقا یه خبر مهم !!!!!!
من توی فرمم از frm2.dll استفاده کرده تا راست به چپ و درست کنم . بعد بر حسب تصادف دیدم بقیه text هام همه راست به چپشون درست شده . بعد frm2 رو پاک کردم بازم دیدم درست شده باورتون نمیشه حتی برنامه هایی که قبلا کامپایل شده وقتی اجراشون می کنم تمام فیلدها فارسی رو درست دریافت می کنن. حتی در ادیتور هم همه چیز درست تایپ می شه . نمیدونم چه اتفاقی افتاده اگه کسی نظری داره بگه چون اگه ویندوزم بپره نمی د ونم دوباره چطور ابن حالت و انتخاب کنم

چندتا مشکل دارم ترو خدا نگید بگرد پیدا کن . پدرم در اومد اما پیدا نکردم . یکی اینکه تاریخ شمی کامل و خوب پیدا نکردم . دوم اینکه می خوام پنجره print preview را کنترل کنم مثلا زومشو بیشتر کنم و فارسی بنویسم اصلا می خوام همه جوره عوضش کنم .راستی می شه توی برنامه کاری کرد که متوی گزارش اعمال بشه مثلا فونت را توی برنامه کاربر انتخاب کنه و توی گزارش اعمال بشه؟؟ ممنونم از راهنماییتون چشم امید ما آقا کیا

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

شما احتمالا ویندوز را فارسی کرده اید. 


این آدرس برای تاریخ فارسی توی مباحث مهم هم هست

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...hp?t=7624.html

در مورد پیش نمایش چاپ هم  میشه یه کارهایی کرد یک عنوان این بود:

فرمی که بعنوان پیش نمایش استفاده می شود

در همین بخش است.

برای تعویض فونت و... باید فایل frx  را مثل یک جدول باز کنید و اون را تغییر بدهید.

----------


## mehran_337

رضا جان مرسی از کمکت 
فایلهای تاریخ شمسی هرکدوم یه مشکلی داشت . آقا کیا هم یه پیوست CALENDER.ZIP داشت که معرکه بود پر بود از برنامه های مختلف اما سر همین تاریخ شمسی دنبال کلاس STRUC.VCX می گرده و اون همراش نبود . فایلهای بقیه بچه ها هم به تایید خودتون ایراد داشت .
بعدش منظور از اینکه فارسی کردم چیه؟ من به ویندوزم دست نزدم خودش اینطوری شد.
بازکردن FRX عالی بود نمی دونستم . راستی دیگه چه فایلهایی رو اینجوری باز می کنن؟ 
بجون خودم خیلی گشتم تا اینجا پیداکنم چطور پنجره PRINT PREVIEW رو تغییر بدم اما نتونستم حالا یه لطفی کن بهم بگو چطور اینکارو بکنم می خوام گزینه هاشو خودم عوض کنم

----------


## rezaTavak

منظور از فارسی کردن اینه که درست ویندوز فارسی شده باشه.
توی جستجو دنبال struct.vcx بگرد اون هم هست.
تمام فایلهای فاکس در جدول ذخیره میشوند غیر از برنامه ها. اما پسوندها فرق دارد. 
پنجره preintpreview را نمیشه تغییر داد باید خودتون یکی دیگه با برنامه نوبسی تولید کنید.

----------


## mehdi_khepel2004

سلام
این برنامه ها رو از کجا باید بگیریم
mehdi_khepel2004@yahoo.com

----------


## kia1349

تمام این برنامه ها در همین سایت هست فقط باید جستجو کنید
فرمها و گزارشها و کلاسها همه و همه جدول هستند و با دستور use باز میشوند و میشه محتویات اونها رو ویرایش کرد البته با احتیاط و کپی گرفتن از فایلها
سوالی بود باز هم در خدمت هستیم

----------


## mehran_337

با تشکر از آقا کیا و آقا رضا 2 گل سر سبد این سایت علی الخصوص فروم فاکس پرو
چروسیجر آقا کیا در قسمت تاریخ شمسی سال رو می زنه -606 بقیه رو درست می زنه آقا کیا جواب می خوام . چون بدجور گیر تاریخ شمسی هستم که درست جوا بده و با سال کبیسه هم مشکل نداشته باشه . یادمه توی مباحث چاپ آقا کیا گفت دکمه پرینت printpreview  رو غیر فعال کن ولی نگفت چجوری . پس احتمال اینکه بشه این پنجره رو تغییر داد بایستی باشه . آقا کیا بفرمایید لطفا: راستی منم می خوام سورسهامو در اختیار بچه ها یزارم چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## mehran_337

منوی راست به چپ set sysmenu to rtljust با همه ویندوزها کار نمی کنه آیا تابع آقا کیا جواب می ده؟
مثل اینکه سوالام زیاد شد . اما یکی دیگه مونده با عرض پوزش از آقا رضا پرسیدم گفت بگرد پیدا کن . اما انصاف داشته باشید اینهمه مطلب با پهنای باند اینترنتی ایران ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! چند ساعت گشتم اما چیزی که می خواستم نتونستم پیدا کنم: 
من در برنامه هام قبلا ابتدای برنامه جداولم را باز می کردم و آخر برنامه می بستم اما جالبه که اگه 100 رکورد هم ثبت بشه اما از برنامه خارج نشه (جداول بسته نشه) و برق بره هیچ رکوردی ثبت نمیشه خیلی برام عجیب بود . حالا توی برنامه همش باز و بسته می کنم و این منو محدود کرده اگه می شه کمکم کنید .

----------


## mehran_337

> منظور از فارسی کردن اینه که درست ویندوز فارسی شده باشه.
> توی جستجو دنبال struct.vcx بگرد اون هم هست.
> تمام فایلهای فاکس در جدول ذخیره میشوند غیر از برنامه ها. اما پسوندها فرق دارد. 
> پنجره preintpreview را نمیشه تغییر داد باید خودتون یکی دیگه با برنامه نوبسی تولید کنید.



دوست من خواهشا struct.vcx  رو سرچ کن تو تمام فرومها هم بزنی فقط جمله خودت رو میاره . اگه اینجوریه خوب خودمون و راحت کنیم بگیم آقایون سوال نپرسید هر چی می خواین سرچ کنین.
ایکاش آقا کیا هم با حوصله ای که داره انتقاد من و ببینه .

امید وارم کسی دلخور نشه

----------


## kia1349

یه کم حوصله داشته باش حلش میکنیم
1-درباره تاریخ : اولا من الان سورسهام پیشم نیست باید بگردم تا پیدا کنم و جوابتون رو بدم
2-درباره سورسهای شما : میتونید در همین قسمت اونها رو آپلود کنید تا همه ازش استفاده کنند
3-تابع من برای برعکس کردن منوها از یک api استفاده میکنه کافیه امتحانش کنی
4-برای حذف دکمه پرینت از ویژوال فاکس به این آدرس http://support.microsoft.com/kb/895279 بروید البته یه خورده سخته
البته از طریق configure toolbarsهم میتونید این دکمه را بردارید

این هم یک دستورالعمل دیگه
http://www.foxite.com/archives/repor...0000035501.htm

----------


## kia1349

1-من الان به سورس برنامه هام دسترسی ندارم اون برنامه تقویم من رو بزار اینجا تا بردارم و ببینم چشه
2-سورس برنامه هاتو میتونی همینجا اپلود کنی تا دیگران هم استفاده کنند(از این اخلاقت خوشم اومد)
3-برای اینکه به خاطر برق رفتن اطلاعاتت از بین نرود هر از گاهی خودت جداول رو ببند و دوباره باز کن(البته از طریق برنامه و مثلا بعد از آپدیت 5 رکورد) این خیلی بهتره تا اینکه کل اطلاعاتت از بین بره البته سعی کنید همیشه از بافرینگ استفاده کنید تا مشکلاتتون کمتر بشه من هم این مشکل رو توی نمایشگاه کتاب داشتم که هی برق قطع میشد مسلما با سرعتهای فعلی کامپیوترها اورهدی روی سیستم احساس نمیشه
4-تابع من برای برعکس کردن منوها از یک api استفاده میکنه میتونید امتحانش کنید هرچند سایت مایکروسافت با ارائه مثال و بصورت قدم به قدم این موضوع رو به نمایش گذاشته که چطوری میشه منوها رو برعکس کرد البته این آدرس رو هم مطالعه کن خیلی خیلی دقیق
http://www.microsoft.com/middleeast/...ualFoxPro.aspx
5-راهنمای حذف دکمه پرینت در فاکس 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/317466/EN-US البته یه خورده فنی و سخته و این هم یه لینک دیگه
http://www.foxite.com/archives/repor...0000035501.htm

----------


## mehran_337

سلام  کیا جان !
در حال بررسی آدرس هات هستم انشاالله بتونم از پسشون بر بیام . اما می گی سورسام و همینجا آپلود کنم گزینه ای برای اینکار نمی بینم لطفا راهنمایم کن چون خیلی خجالت می کشم وقتی میام کلی سوال می کنم و هروقتی چندتاچیز جدید پیدا می کنم اما خودم مطلبی نمی زارم . حداقل توابعی که توی این مدت استفاده کردم و می زارم تا بچه ها ازش استفاده کنند .  ایییی بافرینگ که گفتی اییی یعنی چه؟

----------


## kia1349

شما برای گذاشتن سورسهاتون از دکمه "حالت پیشرفته" استفاده کنید و فایلهایتان را ضمیمه پستتون کنید
برای بافرینگ دستورات set multilocks on و CURSORSETPROP را خوب مطالع کن

----------


## mehran_337

راستش این برنامه مال زمان جوونیمه  :چشمک:  
هم فایل exe و هم سورسش هست البته مال قدیمهاست . در یکی از برنامه هام صفحه مثل word درست کردم که اونو مخصوص بچه های باحال این فروم اماده می کنم و می فرستم. برنامه بعدی من اونه و یک پیانو که همه اینها با فاکسه . منتظر باشید زود میام. نظر یادتون نره ....

راستی آقا کیا فایل calender.zip خودتم میزارم که ببینی چرا همش دنبال فایل struct.vcx می گرده.

----------


## mehran_337

آقا کیا ! یه نگاهی به این گفتگو بکن !!!!!!!! منتظرم یعنی بدجور گیرم .. با تشکر
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...056#post242056

----------


## kia1349

الان نگاه میکنم

----------


## kia1349

به جدم قسم امتحانش کردم هیچ مشکلی نداره
بااینکه من چند روزه ویندوز و ویژوال فاکس رو نصب کرده ام و هیچ برنامه ای هم از قبل رو دستگاهم نیست پس این احتمال وجود داره که شاید برنامه شما به یه جائی داره مراجعه میکنه که این کلاس رو میخواد این کلاس رو از آدرس زیر بگیر
http://www.civilsolutions.com.au/pub.../getfolder.htm
یا مستقیما از لینک زیر
http://www.civilsolutions.com.au/pub...9911coatsc.zip
توش کلاسی که میخواهی هست

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

کلاس struct.vcx
کلاسی است که برای تبدیل استراکچر به رشته بکار می رود. 
دلیل استفاده از این کلاس هم تنظیم تاریخ سیستم است. 
در کلاس setcalendar از این کلاس استفاده می شود.

اما بقیه کلاسها مانند خود calendar مستقل از این کلاس است. کلاس lblDate هم برای نمایش هر روز تاریخ است.


برنامه persiandate.prg هم یک سری توابع برای تبدیل تاریخهای مختلف بهم  دارد. مثلا برای تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی و حتی تبدیل یک تاریخ به روز ژولیوسی.

بعنوان مثال برای اینکه بدانیم فاصله بین دو تاریخ چقدر است ابتدا آتها را به روز ژولیوسی تبدیل کنید و سپس آنها را از هم کم کنید.

برای تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی از GregorianToPersian
برای تبدیل از شمسی به میلادی از PersianToGregorian
برای تبدیل تاریخ شمسی به روز ژولیوسی persian_jdn
برای تبدیل روز ژولیوسی به تاریخ فارسی از jdn_persian
و...

درواقع برای تبدیل یک تاریخ به تاریخ دیگر اول آنرا به روز ژولیوسی تبدیل و سپس دوباره از روز ژولیوسی به تاریخ دیگر تبدیل کنید. مثلا برای تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی ابتدا آن تاریخ میلادی را به روز ژولیوسی تبدیل سپس روز ژولیوسی را به تاریخ فارسی تبدیل کنید. (برای تاریخ عبری و قمری هم همینطور)

----------


## rezaTavak

این هم کلاس struct به همراه چند کلاس دیگر.

یک کلاس هست در controls به اسم createfilter برای ساختن شرط که شرح آن را بعدا خواهم گفت.

----------


## rahro

سلام 
این هم یک کلاس دیگه در مورد تاریخ ! نمی دونم این کلاس رو کدوم خدا پدر بیامرزی برام ارسال کرده ولی مطمئنم از بچه های بامعرفت همین انجمن بوده.
بحرحال با یه کم دستکاری از این بهتر هم میشه! واقعا ارزش یکبار تست رو داره 
آیا کسی میدونه این کلاس مربوطه به کیه (منظورم طراحشه)

کشت مرو تا این فایل رو آپلود کردم

این هم کلاس مربوطه !
میزارمش توی یک پست جدید! هر کار کردم هنگام ویرایش فایل رو آپلود نمیکنه

----------


## mehran_337

سلام به همه !
بابا قرار شد به ما دلگرمی بدین پس چی شد؟؟؟ یعنی هیچکس دوست نداشت کار ما رو ببینه؟؟؟
ما رو باش رو طناب کی رخت آویزوون کردیم !!!!!!
آقا کیا شما دیگه چرا؟ همچنین اقا رضای گل !!
حد اقل یه بار دانلود می کردین یه نظری چیزی هم می دادین .

راستی چند تا گیر دیگه هم دارم:
1 - آیا از طریق کد نویسی برنامه vfpمی شه reginal setting را دستکاری کرد یا نه ( بدون رفتن 
به کنترل پنل) ?
2 - چطور می شه فهمید آیا تابعی یا api یا متغیری لود شده یا نه مثلا من دارم یه کلاس textدرست می کنم که در هنگام gotfocus چک کنه اگه تابع LoadKeyboardLayout تعریف شده بعد بیاد فارسی یا انگلیسی رو تعریف کنه حالا می خوام بدونم چطور باید بفهمم که آیا defin شده یا نه . در کل دستوری که بشه فهمید آیا تابع وجود داره یا مثلا متغیر تعریف شده یا نه چیه؟
3 - بعضی از خروجی ها به شکل object هستند . مثلا fm20.dll در تکت باکس در رویداد کی پرس پارامتر اسکی کد داره که بصورت آبجکته . من این مقدار و چطوری به عدد تبدیل کنم؟؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

دوست عزیز دانلود کردم اما تعداد دانلود درست نشون داده نمیشه.


۱- بله میشه توی برنامه نصبی که اقای حسینی ارائه کرده اند هست
۲- با تابع getkeyboardlayout این تابعها در سی دی MSDN هست. (MSDS  نه!)
۳-یعنی چی شی به عدد تبدیل بشه؟

----------


## kia1349

جناب rahro کلاس شما برای دانلود وجود ندارد البته من یک کلاس بنام fdate برای دوستان گذاشته ام که خیلی خوب کار میکنه اگر نداری هرکس خواست بگه تا اینجا بزارمش

جناب mehran_337 هرکاری بجای خودش ارزنده و قابل تقدیره لیکن در خصوص تاریخ شمسی به اندازه قدمت تاریخ شمسی در این سایت بحث شده و قاعدتا دوستان با وجود برنامه های درست به سراغ رفع اشکال برنامه های باگ دار و قدیمی نمی روند چون بسیار وقت گیر است
البته امیدوارم ناراحت نشوید به این دلیل که هر از چند گاهی دوستانی که میخواهند به محیط ویژوال فاکس پرو بیایند موضوعات حل شده قبلی رو پیش میکشند و هر چند وقت یکبار همه بر میگردند به حل موضوعات قدیمی

----------


## rahro

امیداورم این بار دیگه بتونم این کلاس را آپلود کنم

----------


## rahro

آخی ! بلاخره شد
این هم یک کلاس دیگه در مورد تاریخ ! نمی دونم این کلاس رو کدوم خدا پدر بیامرزی برام ارسال کرده ولی مطمئنم از بچه های بامعرفت همین انجمن بوده.
بحرحال با یه کم دستکاری از این بهتر هم میشه! واقعا ارزش یکبار تست رو داره 
آیا کسی میدونه این کلاس مربوطه به کیه (منظورم طراحشه)
موفق باشید 
رهرو

----------


## kia1349

عرض کردم این کار مشترک بنده حقیر و یکی از دوستان بنده است منظورم همین datebox است که کلاس fdate در اون طراحی شده .البته مربوط به سال 77 است
اصلا قابل دار نیست

----------


## mehran_337

آقا کیا ! یاد گرفتم همیشه به کسی که ازش چیزی یاد می گیرم احترام بزارم . 
شما و بقیه بچه های باحال این فروم اونقدر برام محترم هستین که تو گوشمونم بزنی دلخور نمی شم . پس راحت باش . البته من یه بازی هم گذاشتم فقط خواستم نظر بچه ها رو در مورد اون بدونم . 
آقا کیا ! اینکه بعضا می بینی که سوالی می کنم که قبلا طرح شده بخدا اول می گردم اما توی این شهر لعنتی ما اونقدر سرعت پایینه که جونم به لبم می رسه. واقعا نمی شه بهمین خاطر بعضا گله می کنم که حالا که دارین زحمت می کشین آدرس می دین چرا لینکشو نمی زارین البته به شما نه! چون همیشه با حوصله جواب می دین
سوال من اینه : fm20.dll در متد کی پرس پارامتر اسکی کی داره اما عدد مثلا 27 برای اسکیپ ر بصورت نامبر بر نمی گردونه بصورت آبجکت بر می گردونه اینو چطور به عدد تبدیل کنم.
بعدش می خوام بدونم تابعی وجود داره که بررسی کنه که آیا فلان api تعریف شده یا نه مثلا وقتی یه api دیفاین می شه باید ازتوابعش استفاده کنیم حالا می خوام شرط بزارم اگه دیفاین نشده تعریف کن وگرنه دوباره دیفاین نکن
با تشکر

----------


## mehran_337

اینهم برنامه پیانو که قولشو داده بودم با سورسش . نظر یادتون نره ....

----------


## kia1349

1- شما هر سوالی دارید بپرسید و مطمئن باشید تا اونجائیکه بتونیم از دادن جواب مضایقه نخواهیم کرد
2-من کوچکترین و بی سواد ترین فرد این فروم هستم و افتخارشاگردی دوستان این فروم رو دارم پس احترام همگی بر من واجبه
3-برای رفع مشکل keypress
وقتی این پارامتر داره یه آبجکت بر میگردونه پس شما باید به درون آبجکت و لایه های اون نفوذ کرده و کلاسهای اونو بیرون بکشید.پس دستورات زیر رو که براتون مینویسم توی متد keypress تایپ کنید.توجه کنید که تایپ کنید .کپی و پیست نکنید .به این دلیل که میخوام دقیقا ببینید در زمان تایپ دستورات چه اتفاقی می افته
اولا من از این کنترل دو تکست باکس روی یک فرم گذاشته ام و اسم اولی را text1 و دومی را text2 گذاشته ام . حالا با این فرضیات مراحل زیر رو ادامه بدهید

دستور LPARAMETERS keyascii را به 
LPARAMETERS keyascii as MSForms.ReturnInteger
تغیر دهید
در مرحله بعد این دستور را وارد کنید
thisform.text2.text = keyascii.Value 
توجه کنید که شما دارید پائین ترین لایه این آبجکت رو بدست می آورید یعنی keyascii.value
یه فرم هم با مثال براتون گذاشتم که دانلود کنید
از جناب آقای توکل و بی نیاز هم خواهش میکنم استفاده از این روش رو در مقاله خود که در مورد fm20.dll تهیه شده درج کنند.ضمنا help مربوط به fm20 هم داخلش هست

----------


## kia1349

برای اینکه متوجه شویم یک dll و فانکشن آن قبلا define شده یا نه به کد مثال زیر توجه کنید


? ADLLS(GetActiveWindow)
DECLARE INTEGER GetActiveWindow IN win32api
? ADLLS(GetActiveWindow)

خروجی خط اول در صورتی که شما این api رو define نکرده باشید برابر با صفر است
در خط دوم شما این api را تعریف میکنید
و پس از اینکه تعریف شما انجام شد خروجی خط سوم برابر با یک میشود
امیدوارم این مطالب بدرد شما و سایر دوستان خورده باشد

----------


## mehran_337

سلام به همه دوستان خودم!
به علت فوت دایی من که واقعا من و غافلگیر کرد نتونستم یکی دو روز بیام
الان هم باید برم اما هم اومدم از زهمه به خصوص آقا کیا تشکر کنم :ایشان مصداق کامل 
"افتادگی آموز اگر طالب فیضی " هستند . راهنماییت کامل بود بازهم ممنون. مخصوصا راهنمای fm20.dll
آقا کیا با این تفاسیر می خوام بدونم که تابعی برای تبدیل مقداری از نوه ابجکت به حروف یا عدد نیست دیگه نه؟
سوال بعدی من اینه مثلا یک textbox خاصیت on select داره که وقتی با تب مکان نما روش قرار می گیره انتخاب می شه اما توی fm20 این و پیدا نکردم اگه می شه راهنماییم کنید
مورد بعد اینکه وقتی ما می تونیم با تغییر زبان به عربی همه راست به چپ ها را درست کنیم آیا دلیل خاصی داره که از این dll استفاده بشه یعنی می خوام بدونم کدوم راه بهتره تغییر زبان یا استفاده از این فایل ؟
به همه بچه ها توصیه می کنم مثالهای جدید فاکس 9 رو حتما در قست گزارشگیری بخونن
مخصوصا دستور SET REPORTBEHAVIOR 80 | 90

این فایل پیانو رو کسی دیده اگه دیدید نظر بدید لطفا

----------


## saeedarj

اقای کیای گرامی 
کاربر جدید هستم و علاقه مند و نسبتا تجربه طولانی در DOS دارم 
چند خواهش 
1- از کجا شروع کنم ؟
2- مواردی که فرمودید در فروم قراردادم یا پست کردم چطور قابل دسترسی است ؟
امیدوارم در آینده مفید هم باشم .

----------


## rezaTavak

آقا مهران تسلیت عرض می کنم.



Object را نمیشه قاعدتا به چیزی دیگر تبدیل کرد. چون خودش دارای چیزهای زیاد دیگری هست.
فکر کنم On SELECT از دستورات خود فاکس باشه با این حساب نمیشه اون را توی OCX بکار برد.

این که کدام راه بهتر بستگی به شما داره. اما ویندزوی مانند ۲۰۰۰ زیاد با فارسی شدن درست نمیشه. شایدهم من نتونستم اما این DLLهمه جا جواب میده و خصوصیات جالبی داره.


آقای سعید ارج
باید مفهوم برنامه نویسی شی گرا را درک کنید
کلاس و...
مورد دوم چی بود من منظور شما را درک نکردم

----------


## kia1349

دوست خوبم جناب آقای mehran
فوت این عزیز از دست رفته رو به شما و خانواده محترم تسلیت میگیم و امیدواریم غم آخر شما باشد
در مورد سوال اول شما باید بگم که نوع عددی و کارکتری متغیرها یک مفهوم عام و از نیازهای اولیه یک سیستم است که نحوه برخورد محیط برنامه سازی با آن متغیر را تعریف میکند
جالب است بدانید که در بعضی از سیستمهای عامل مثل vm محصول شرکت ibm و در زبان برنامه نویسی rexx حتی نیاز به این نیست که مفهوم عدد و کارکتر برای آنها مجزا شود
این در حالی است که نوع داده آبجکت نسبت به داده های قبلی پیچیده تر بوده و حاوی مقدار زیادی لایه میباشد که هر کدام از آنها میتوانند یه برگشتی متفاوت از نظر مقدار و نوع به شما برگردانند
برای درک مفهوم آبجکت شما باید توانائی شناخت و ایجاد کلاس را داشته باشید مثلا یه تکست باکس میتواند خود به تنهایی یک آبجکت باشد و در داخل خود تعداد بسیار زیادی متغیر و مقدار را داشته باشد 


خاصیت on select و یا اسامی مشابه که همگی یک کار انجام میدهند در بعضی از محیطهای برنامه نویسی برای آبجکت های خاصی مثل تکست باکس و یا ادیت باکس در نظر گرفته میشود
حال اگر آبجکت مورد نظر شما فاقد این توانائی است میتوانید با برنامه نویسی این قابلیت را به آن اضافه کنید
البته کار زمان بری است و حوصله میخواد چون باید ابتدا از این شئی یک کلاس تحت ویژوال فاکس درست کرده و سپس یک متد با توانمندی مورد نظرتون بهش اضافه کنید
من شخصا برای استفاده از محیط فارسی سعی میکنم از توابع api و انتخاب زبان فارسی و تنظیمات آن استفاده کنم ولی در بسیاری از مواقع میتوان به این کنترل اعتماد کرد چون ساخته خود مایکروسافته و با نرم افزارهای تولیدی این شرکت سازگاری کامل داره
برنامه پیانوی شما هم خیلی خوب بود ولی برای ارتقاء سطح دانش دوستان اگر برایتان مشکلی ندارد برنامه را با سورس در اختیار دوستان قرار دهید

ممنون رضا جان از جوابی که برای آقای سعید ارج ارسال کردی

من هم دقیقا همین نظر رو دارم
شما باید مفهوم برنامه نویسی شی گرا را درک کنید 
تعدادی مقاله و سورس هم در همین سایت هست که میتونید از اونها استفاده کنید
اگر هم سوال یا مشکلی دارید در همین فروم مطرح کنید تا به شما جواب لازم داده شود
امیدوارم موفق باشید و این سایت و تمام دوستان آن برای شما مفید واقع شوند

----------


## mehran_337

سلام به دوستان عزیزم!
از آقا رضای عزیز و جناب کیا کمال تشکر را دارم که با بنده همدردی کردند. امیدوارم همیشه شاد باشید و با دلخوشی فراوان به زندگی پر از خیروبرکتتان ادامه دهید. 
من فکر کردم سورس برنامه را گذاشتم چون از وقتی با این سایت آشنا شدم مخفی کردن سورس برنامه ام برام بی معنا شده . الان می زارم تا همه استفاده کنن.
از راهنمایی همه دوستان سپاسگزارم

----------


## rezakhj

آقای کیا من جدیدا با یک مشکلی عجیب غریب مواجه شدم و آن اینست
با getfile یک فایل را دریافت و با دستور append general myfield from myfile آنرا save میکنم مشکل از جائی شروع شد که اگر نام فایل  دارای space باشد اشکال میگیرد ( نام اکثر تصویر ها فضای خالی دارد ) چه کنم ؟
اشکال از getfile است ؟
لطفا راهنمائی کنید 
ضمنا من هرروز این بخشها را چک میکنم . واقعا سایت خوبی است و من در ابتدا مشکلات زیادی با فاکس پرو داشتم قصد داشتم  vb  را شروع کنم ولی بعد از دیدن این فرومها تصمیم گرفتم فاکس را ادامه دهم من حدود 10 سال است با fox dos  برنامه نوشتم .

----------


## rezakhj

من از برنامه دفتر تلفن آقای rezamim  استفاده کردم و از برنامه خوب آنها تشکر کردم ولی یک بخشی از نرم افزار آنها برایم خیلی جالب بود و آن بخش جستجو بر اساس کلیه فیلدها آنهم در  خود فرم بود خواستم روش کار را برایم توضیح دهید من واقعا برای جستجو مشکل دارم و من از آقای رضامیم  خواهش کردم که حداقل کد بخش جستجو را در صورت امکان پست کنند ولی اصلا پست را نخوانده اند از شما استدعا دارم کمکم کنید .

----------


## kia1349

عرض کنم که اگر ایشان به سایت سر میزدند حتما این گفتگو را که خودشان ایجاد کرده اند مشاهده میکردند و مطمئنم که به در خواست شما هم به نحو مقتضی جواب میدادند
من هم مثل شما فقط از طریق همین سایت با ایشون ارتباط دارم
البته پیشنهاد میکنم از طریق آدرس ایمیل و سایتشون اقدام کنید

----------


## rezakhj

از شما بخاطر جواب به سوالات و حوصله کردن تان واقعا متشکرم 
یک سوال در یک بخشی مطرح کردم چون الان شما online هستید در صورت امکان همین جا  اگر لازم میدانید پاسخ دهید البته اگر وقت و حوصله دارید
از getfile برای دریافت فایل تصویری و ذخیره در یک فیلد general‌استفاده کرده ام ولی فایلهای که  space  دارند مشکل دارد چکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## kia1349

من به هیچ عنوان نمیزارم در اینگونه فیلدها space بین کارکترها بیافتد .چون خواندن اطلاعات به مشکل میخوره و به دردسرش نمی ارزه

----------


## rezakhj

منظور شما اینست که فایلی که space دارد اگر user انتخاب کرد پیغام خطا بدهد 
و او را مطلع کند ؟ 
یا اینکه نه پیغام نه هیچی فقط عملی انجام نشود چون با دستور زیر میتوان فایل space دار را کنترل کرد      if at(" ", mynamefile)>0  فلان پیغام و ...
البته فکر کنم روش مناسبی نیست من با strtran تمام space را به _ تبدیل میکنم ولی حالا باید فایل اصلی را هم rename کنم و این درست نیست شاید کاربر نخواهد اسم فایلش دستکاری شود . آیا راه حل دیگری دارد ؟

از پاسخهای شما متشکرم

----------


## mehran_337

دوست عزیز !
من از getfile برای space مشکلی ندیدم اما همیشه در اینمواقع یک فایل temp داشته باش . بعنوان مثال خروجی getfile را در مسیر برنامه کپی کن
Copy File fname1 to mytemp
و mytemp همیشه ثابت است پس هم اکنون فایل جدیدی داری بدون اینکه فایل کاربر را تغییر نام دهی و این فال تمپ را که همان نمونه فایل کاربر است به بانک اضافه کنی
امید وارم مورد استفاده واقع بشه.

----------


## binyaz2003

از GetPic() هم میتونید استفاده کنید
در ضمن من هم مشکلی با این مساله ندارم و خیلی هم استفاده کردم

----------


## javad_hosseiny

باید آدرس موردنظر را در متغیر توسط کاراکترهای '  یا " محصور نمایید 
مثل:
ab= '"' + GETFILE() + '"'
حالا با اشاره به نام متغیر مربوطه (در مثال فوق ab) برای دستورات همچون کپی یا باز کردن یا ... در صورت وجود فاصله یا کاراکترهای دیگر بدون مشکل می تونید اون را اجرا کنید

----------


## ali_lover

سلام دوستان این برنامه ها که میگید
 کحاست ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kia1349

دوستان عزیز برای رفع مشکل در آپدیت اطلاعات با برنامه هایی که چند کاربره کار میکنند این مقاله را حتما مطالعه کنند
http://www.foxite.com/articles/how-t...cation-067.htm

----------


## rezakhj

یک سوال
در فرمی با گرید و  سایر اطلاعات هر وقت می خواهم رکورد اضافه کنم پیغام 
the fields relating the parent and child tables are not the same data type  چکار کنم هر کاری کردم نشد . کمکم کنید لطفا .

----------


## rezakhj

دوستان :
این سایت کمک زیادی در ادامه کار با ویژوال فاکس به من کرد واقعا از کلیه دوستانی که به سوالها جواب می دهند تشکر می کنم 
قبلا از ادامه کار با فاکس دلسرد شده بودم ولی با گشتن در فرومها و سوال و جوابهای زیادی که شده بود مشکلات من هم رفع شد 
حالا با قدرت فاکس را ادمه خواهم داد و توصیه میکنم فاکس کارهای داس حتما ویژوال فاکس را ادامه دهند هر مشکلی داشتید مطمئن باشید با گشتن در این فرومها  حل خواهد شد 
مشکلات دیگر با پشتکار  و  تجربه حل خواهد شد

سوال بعدی
در یک فرم هستم میخواهم اطلاعات این رکورد را بصورت گزارش دربیارم یعنی به یک ریپورت متصل شود باید چه کاری انجام دهم

----------


## rezaTavak

یعنی اینکه دو جدول شما فیلدهایی که بهم مرتبط شده اند از یک نوع نیستند.مثلا یکی کاراکتری و دیگری عددی است.

----------


## rezakhj

> یعنی اینکه دو جدول شما فیلدهایی که بهم مرتبط شده اند از یک نوع نیستند.مثلا یکی کاراکتری و دیگری عددی است.


نه فیلدها کاراکتری هستند .
ضمنا موقعی که در یک pageframe قرار میدهم مشکلی ندارد ولی زمانی که در فرم بدون pageframe‌هستم ایراد میگیرد.

چند روزی است زمانی که یک عکس را به فیلد جنرال اضافه میکنم فقط اسمش را نشان میدهد مشکل چیست ؟ در ضمن از oleboundcontrol استفاده شده برای نمایش فیلد جنرال .

----------


## rezakhj

دو جدول با فیلدهای زیر موجود است .

جدول استان
-------------
نام استان : کاراکتر
کد استان : عددی auto

جدول شهرستان
-----------------
نام شهرستان :کاراکتر
کد استان : عددی
کد شهرستان : عددی auto

می خواهم در کامبو اول استان و در کامبوی دوم شهرستان زیر مجموعه بیاید .
آیا ساختار جدول درست است؟ آیا از یک جدول باید استفاده کرد یا دو جدول ؟
ممنون از کمک شما .

----------


## mehran_337

دوتا کمبو داریم : combo1 برای جدول استان و combo2 برای جدول شهر

در کمبوی دوم خواص this.RowSourceType= 3 تنظیم کن( برای استفاده از دستوراتsql )
rowsource رو هیچی ننویس

rowsource کمبوی اول را فیلد نام استان جدول 1 قرار بده
در خواص intractive change کمبوی اول این کد را وارد کن :

ThisForm.Combo2.RowSource = 'SELECT ;
        table2.shahrName ;
        FROM ;
        table2 ;
        WHERE ;
         table1.CodeOstan = table2.CodeOstan
'INTO CURSOR tmp

----------


## mehran_337

دیدی داشت یادم می رفت!
این که در بالا توضیح دادم روش بود که از آقای حیدری کیا یاد گرفتم خودم اویل seek می کردم بعد هم set filter اما آقا رضای گل مثل همیشه دستورات استثنائیشو رو کرد.
باتشکر از آقای حیدری کیا

----------


## rezakhj

ممنونم :  استفاده کردم و درست شد من هم با set filter کار کردم و  وقتی اطلاعات زیرمجموعه استان وارد نشده بود کامبوی دوم غیر فعال میشد و مشکل درست کرده بود ولی حالا آن مشکل را ندارم

چند روزی است زمانی که یک عکس را به فیلد جنرال اضافه میکنم فقط اسمش را نشان میدهد مشکل چیست ؟ در ضمن از oleboundcontrol استفاده شده برای نمایش فیلد جنرال .

----------


## mehran_337

به گفته آقای حیدری کیا اصلا کار متعارفی نیست که عکس هارا درون دیتابیس قرار دهیم . چون حجم بانک اطلاعاتی را بالا می برد در نتیجه سرعت برنامه افت می کند. بهترین کار این است که عکس ها در پوشه ای قرار داده شود و فقط ادرس انها در جدول ذخیره شود .

----------


## kia1349

خواهش میککنم . از اینکه جواب دادید ممنون

----------


## rezakhj

ممنون از راهنمائی شما
ولی با همه اینها مشکل چیست که موقعی که تصویر را append  میکنم فقط اسمش را نشان میدهد ؟ 
البته جدیدا اینجوری شده قبلا این مشکل نبود.
 ( البته عکسهای انتخابی عکسهای پرسنلی با حجم بسیار پائینی هستند و در ضمن تعداد رکوردها خیلی زیاد نیست مربوط به اطلاعات پرسنلی یک سازمان کوچک است و شاید تا پایان سال حجم آن به 200مگ هم نرسد چون بانک هر سال را مجزا کردم )

----------


## rezaTavak

هر چیزی داخل فیلد جنرال متعلق به یک کلاس است. کلاسها در رجیستری ثبت می شوند و تمام برنامه های برای استفاده به سراغ آن می روند. احتمالا رجیستری شما مشکل پیدا کرده یک یوزر جدید بسازید شاید در آن یوزر درست بشود.

----------


## pirmoradian

آقا کیا  سلام و عرض ادب
من پیرمرادیان هستم و گاهگاه از مرور سایت برنامه نویس و فروم ویژوال فاکس پرو استفاده می کنم.
شما فرموده‌اید برنامه فلان را برای دانلود گذاشته‌ام اما لینک مربوطه کجاست ؟

یک پیشنهاد مکمل:
به تجربه ثابت شده است دیدن نرم افزارهای دیگران (ولو بصورت دمو) باعث افزایش سطح برنامه نویسی در دیگران و انتقال تجربیات (بدون ارتباط مستقیم) می گردد.
من یک برنامه نویس کاربردی نیستم اما برنامه نویسی سیستمی می کنم. تقاضا دارم در صورتیکه در زمینه های مختلف برنامه های آماده در اختیار دارید (مخصوصا ویژوال فاکس پرو و ترجیحا فارسی) اینجانب را بی نصیب نگذارید.
برای انجام پروژه هایم مجبور به تهیه و تولید بسیاری روالها و فانکشنها بوده‌ام که در صورت تمایل حاضر هستم با خوشحالی آنها را در اختیار شما و سایر عزیزان قرار دهم و خوشحال تر خواهم شد در صورت امکان این ارتباط دو طرفه باشد..    
موفق باشید   پیرمرادیان
امروز اولین روز از باقیمانده عمر ما است.

----------


## pirmoradian

آقا جواد سلام
من پیرمرادیان هستم.
در بسیاری از پیغامها فرموده‌ای که فایل فلا را  فرستاده‌ام یا وجود دارد اما هیچ لینکی وجود ندارد
لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید
ایمیل من : mohamadalipirmoradian@yahoo.com
از لطف و کمک شما پیشاپیش تشکر می کنم.

----------


## kia1349

جناب پیر مرادیان 
از آشنائی با حضرتعالی بسیار خوشحالم و به نوبه خود من هم خواهان یک ارتباط دوطرفه هستم
بسیاری از فایلهائی که شما میفرمائید بدلایل زیادی مانند تعویض هاست این سایت و یا ..... از بین رفته اند و متاسفانه دسترسی به آنها براحتی مقدور نیست

----------


## محسن محمدى شهرضا

با سلام
مىخواهم براى مدىر بخش نامه بنوىسىم آدرس مىخواهم .
لطفا جواب بدهىد

----------


## محسن محمدى شهرضا

با سلام
مىخواهم براى مدىر بخش نامه بنوىسىم آدرس مىخواهم .
لطفا جواب بدهىد
--------------------
جناب آقای کیا
با سلام 
برنامه ای نوشتم که در حالت عادی یعنی با اجرای مستقیم prg  مشکلی ندارد ولی اگر exe شود بعضی از بانک اطلاعاتی read only  میشود به نظر شما مشکل چیست .
اگر راهنمایی کنید  ممنون هستم.

----------


## mehran_337

من هم این مشکل و داشتم 
set exclusive off کردم درست شد.

----------


## rezaTavak

بانکها را به پروژه Include نکرده اید؟ اگر چنین است exclude کنید.

----------


## mehrdadxx2000

سلام به همه بزرگان
من مهرداد هستم و یه برنامه Brows پارامتریک میخوام که کار brows فاکس رو بکنه ( تحت داس ) ولی دردسرهای اونو نداشته باشه ( ممنونم )
میل من Mehrdadxx2000@yahoo.com

----------


## mehran_337

سوالتونو متوجه نشدم . منظورشما از دردسر چیه؟
در کل من برای مشاهده گزارشاتم در داس یه تابع نوشته بودم که نتیجه گزارشات را در یک فایل متنی می ریخت و سپس از اون فایل متنی brow می گرفت و یکسری کنترلر بهش اضافه کرده بودم . اگه می شه توضیح بیشتر بده تا راهنمایی بشه

----------


## javad_1349

فقط همین را  میتوانم بگویم  
از مدیران بخش   وازتمامی دوستان بخصوص  آقا مهران سپاسگذارم

----------


## javad_hosseiny

> یه برنامه Brows پارامتریک میخوام که کار brows فاکس رو بکنه ( تحت داس )


اگر منظورتون یک روتین مشابه brows فاکس هست (البته بنده هم مفهوم کلمه دردسر از جمله شما را متوجه نشدم) ولیکن این تابع قادر به شبیه سازی دستور brows فاکس هست با قابلیت جستجو حرف به حرف که معمولا در محیط فاکس تحت داس برای نمایش جداول کاربردی هست.

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ighlight=brows

----------


## noroozi_mohammadi

*salam* 
*man karbare jadid hastam*
*man az emrooz mikhaham az etelaate in site va azaeh mohtaramash estefadeh konam*
*ba tashakor*
*yeki az karbaran*

----------


## mehran_337

با سلام خدمت شما دوست گرامی
خیلی خوش اومدید . انشاءالله بتونید بهره لازم رو از این سایت ببرید
شاد باشید

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

آقای / خانم نوروزی محمدی ورودتون را به این بخش خوش آمد می گوییم اما اولا به فارسی بنویس و ثانیا پست شما دارای مطلب خاصی ، سوالی و... باشد.

----------


## mehran_337

اعلام حضور بود آقا رضا! :لبخند گشاده!:  
زیاد سخت نگیر :چشمک:

----------


## ali niknam

لطفا اگر امکان دارد در خصوص برنامه کد نویسی اکسس دستورات ساده ولازم از اینوع اصطلاحات وجود دارد برایم ارسال نمائید

----------


## rezaTavak

پست شما به این قسمت ربطی ندارد.
در بخش Access مطرح کنید.

----------


## Mirzaa

لطفاً راهنمایی کنید، من چیزی نمی‌بینم! هیچ فایلی پیوست نیست. درست می‌گم؟
ممنون

----------


## mehran_337

متاسفانه خیلی از فایلهای پیوست در پستهای قدیمی به دلیل تغییرات سرور از بین رفته است . باید فایلهای مورد نیاز را مجددا درخواست کنید دوستانی که داشته باشند ایمیل خواهند کرد

----------


## search

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
از دوستانی که بتواند نحوه استفاده از database sql server در vfoxpro9 را به من به صورت ابتدائی توضیح دهد ممنون خواهم شد و اگر تکه کدی در این مورد دارند به ایمیل من بگذارند
در ضمن اگر کسی از تبریریز در این انجمن است و درمورد سوال من میتواند توضیح دهد با ایمیل من تماس بگیرد جبران خواهم کرد با تشکر از اساتید محترم  ایمیل من =heric21_2006@yahoo

----------


## rezamim

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=41156

----------


## pirmoradian

آقا کیا ، سلام ؛
این لینکها که گفتی کجاست . بابا یه سرنخ هم به ما بدید که داریم دور خودمون می چرخیم

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

بدنبال چه چیزی هستید؟

این لینکها در موقع بروز رسانی سایت تغییر کرده است.

----------


## kia1349

یه برنامه ورود اطلاعات که میشه پیشرفته ترش کرد برای اونهایی که برای کار با ویژوال فاکس مبتدی هستند

----------


## Mofarrah110

سلام خسته نباشی
بنده تازه عضو این سایت شده ام و آشنایی به برنامه های fox دارم چگونه می توانم برنامه های تولید شده شما را دریافت کنم . باتشکر

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ضمن خوش آمدگویی به شما دوست عزیز اینجا برنامه کامل نیست فقط تکه هایی از برنامه است که در قسمت فایل ضمیمه در هر پست قابل اخذ است.

----------


## abbas.net

آقای کیا.من نمیدونم این کلمه بازنشستگی رو از کجا پیدا کردی.من روزی صد بار به این مخترعین رایانه لعنت میفرستم.ولی از شر این رایانه راحت نمیشم.تا جایی رسید که خونوادم ممنوعیت برنامه نویسی رو برای من اعلام کرد . تا جایی رسید که سی دی های vfp  رو شکستم. ولی هنوز شاید باورت نشه دزدکی برنامه نویسی می کنم. باورت میشه. :تشویق:

----------


## rezaTavak

باید اراده کرد و ترک کرد. یک انگیزه قوی برای جانشینی آن پیدا کنید.

----------


## kia1349

مثل مواد مخدر - اکس و . . .

----------


## mehran_337

اقا رضا ! مخدر ؟؟!!!! بدتر .... من اگه توی این سالها مخدر هم می زدم ترک کرده بودم هنوز سی دی آموزش سی شارپ و جرئت نکردم باز کنم ارادشو ندارم . دوباره میام فاکس ...
امان از اعتیاد

----------


## kia1349

کاملا باهات موافقم

----------


## وصال1386

با کسب اجاز از محضر اساتید.
چون فاکس قدرتمنده باور کنید !!! . فاکس یکی از قدرتمندترین
زبانهای برنامه نویسی در حوزه بانک اطلاعاتی و انشاال.. در دیگر حوزه ها یکی ازقدرتمندترین زبانهای سهللوصول خواهد شد همانطور که تحت داسش سالها یکه تاز بود و هنوز هم مورد احترام است .این یک حقیقت بزرگه حتی اگر ما سعی در نفی اون داشته باشیم . هر روز محدودیتها بر سر برنامه نویسی فاکس برداشته میشه حتی از طرف عاشقاش. با وجود فرصتهای مساوی بواسطه سیستم عامل فکر نمیکنم جای نگرانی باشه .

----------


## javad_hosseiny

یکسری ابزار برای فاکسپرو کاران  (مثل refox,foxfit,crypte,...)
(هرچند قدیمی است و خیلی هاش در همین سایت قبلا معرفی شده ) ولی اشاره بهش (مخصوصا برای عوض کردن بحث فعلی این تایپیک) خالی از لطف نیست
http://www.hieroglyphix.co.uk/index.php

----------


## kia1349

نمیدونم شاید اینهارو داشته باشید شاید هم نداشته باشید
ولی من 3 یا 4 تا از این هارو دارم که بدک نیستند خواستید یه ایمیل به من بزنید تا براتون بفرستم
مخصوصا vfpskin 3 pro

----------


## rahro

> یکسری ابزار برای فاکسپرو کاران (مثل refox,foxfit,crypte,...)
> (هرچند قدیمی است و خیلی هاش در همین سایت قبلا معرفی شده ) ولی اشاره بهش (مخصوصا برای عوض کردن بحث فعلی این تایپیک) خالی از لطف نیست
> http://www.hieroglyphix.co.uk/index.php


سلام 
بعضیهاشون از دید م غریب هستن میشه در خصوصشون توضیح بدین به غیر از refox,foxfit.
بعد فکر کنم برای دانلود باید عضو سایت بشیم درسته ؟

----------


## javad_hosseiny

برای دانلود از لینک موجود در آدرس ذیل نیز می تونید استفاده کنید:
http://www.pcseven.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35833
والبته یکسری توضیحات دیگر

----------


## javad_hosseiny

به هنگام ابزار کمکی اگر سری به سایتهایی همچون unreal, pcseven,... بزنید موارد متعدد بسیاری پیدا می کنید
من جمله:
ابزار Dark Foxpro

hi
another tool for fox
Dark FoxPro to help restore the source code of *. EXE. APP. FOX. SPX. MPX. QPH. PJT files compiled with the help of FoxBase, FoxPro2.x for DOS / Windows, Visual FoxPro 3.0, Visual FoxPro 5.0, Visual FoxPro 6.0.

link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/22538543/unfoxall.rar

1mg


و یا لینک دیگری برای ریفاکس و ...
http://rapidshare.com/files/22537963/refox_mmii.rar

----------


## javad_hosseiny

و یا ابزاری جهت تبدیل کدهای زبانهای برنامه نویسی مختلف من جمله ویژوال فاکس به فلوچارت 
http://www.MegaShare.com/193936
و یا ادیتوری جهت ویرایش فایلهای زبان فاکس (البته زبان فاکس در نسخه جدیدش ساپورت شده و یکی از چند ده زبان مورد پشتیبانی این ادیتور می باشد) 
نرم افزار *GridinSoft Notepad Pro 3.2.2.

*http://rapidshare.de/files/34408762/...2baksa.net.rar
پسورد:
www.2baksa.net
منبع نقل قول: www.pcseven.com
و الی ماشاءالله ebook مناسب برای زبان فاکس که می تونید با مراجعه به انجمن های فارسی مشابه لینک اونها را پیدا کنید.

----------


## binyaz2003

متاسفانه مثل اینکه سایت مذکور عضو جدید نمیپذیرد.

----------


## siros1341

اگر ممکن است نحوه دستور تعویض فونت در چاپگر لیزری را با laserf.exe یا setlaser.com بنویسید با تشکر فراوان و دعای خیر در ماه رمضان

----------


## Tahmasb

استاد عزیز 
متاسفانه فایلی برای داونلود کردن ندیدم
اسمشون هست و دوستان تعریف می کنند ولی لینکی نیست
اگه می شه به من هم ارسال کنید (برنامه های نمونه)
تشکر
hnzr2@hotmail.com

----------


## naderigh

اقا کیا اگر برایتان امکان دارد تست نمائید کلاس تبدیل تاریخ مخصوصا برگشت تاریخ شمسی به میلادی تا روز 11 فروردین 87 درست است ولی از یازدهم به بعد مشکل دارد ( در برنامه تقویم شما)

----------


## naderigh

اقایان لطفا هر کدامتان که قضیه تبدیل تاریخ شمسی به میلادی را دارید راهنمائی نمائید

----------


## rezaTavak

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=7624

----------


## naderigh

اقا بسیار از لطف شما سپاسگذارم  ارزوی توفیق بیش از پیش را برایت دارم

----------


## ppakzad

سلام برنامه را از کجا باید دانلود کرد

----------


## rezaTavak

کدام برنامه ؟؟؟

----------


## kia1349

اینو دیدید؟

----------


## mehran_337

این طرح آفیس 2007 هستش که وقتی دیده می شه این ابزارهای قشنگ ساخته می شه و نمی شه برای فارسی به راحتی ازشون استفاده کرد ....
هم این ابزار هم ابزاری مثل taskbar , outlook bar, commandbar , taskpanel و خیلی از پنل های گرافیکی زیبا بیلدر ندارند و باید دستی باهاشون کار کنی وای به حال اینکه بخوای راست به چپ و ...
منو هم بصورت آفیسی با تعیین رنگهای طیفی آقای حسین زاده یک سال قبل گذاشته بودند اما باز هم همین مشکل فارسی و راست به چپ و ...
اما خب حقیقتا توی زبانهایی مثل سی شارپ منو رو مثل یه شی به راحتی هر جای فرم می زاریم و پوسته شو عوض می کنیم و راست به چپ و غیره.
من خودم مجبور شدم tbmenu فوق را دوباره طراحی کنم با image البته تموم نشده اما اگه قرار باشه کس دیگه باهاش کار کنه باید یه دفتر چه راهنما واسش بنویسم ... ;-)

----------


## ashkan_gorg

دوستان من اگه بخوام که یک commandbutton را Backstyle کنم باید چکار کنم

----------


## rahro

سلام
بعد از نمونه اي كه بصورت فلش دريكي از سايتها ديدم خيلي سريع اقدام به طراحي نمونه مشابه آن در فاكس كردم هر چند با دقت و حوصله بيشتر ميشد به اون رنگ و تاب ديگه اي داد ولي براي نمونه سورس اون رو ميذارم تا نمونه اي باشد براي مبتديان.
در اين سرگرمي شما يك عدد از 0 تا 99 انتخاب ميكنيد  مثلا 45
بعد اعداد مربوطه رو به هم جمع ميكنيد مثلا 9=5+4
حال عدد اولي رو از دومي كسر ميكنيد مثلا  36=9-45
حال به تصوير مقابل عدد 36 دقت كنيد و اون رو به ذهن بسپاريد و كيلد تائيد را بفشاريد!
چي مي بينيد؟!!
سعي كنيد سريع سورس رو نگاه نكنيد ببينيد متوجه موضوع ميشويد؟!

----------


## kia1349

اگر جمع رقم یکان و دهگان هر عدد دو رقمی از همون عدد دو رقمی کسر بشه نتیجه ان عددی است که حتما مضربی از عدد 9 است.بقیه اش رو خود دوستان میتونن حدس بزنن

----------


## elham moradi

اقا  کیا با سلام خسته نباشید
به سهم خودم از زحمات شما در رفع مشکلات دوستان صمیمانه تشکر می کنم
اشکالی دارم اگر ممکنه منو کمک کنید
من با ویژوال فاکس 9 برنامه ای نوشتم هنگامی که از داخل برنامه (فایل    main.prg)  می خواهم هریک از فرمهای طراحی شده را اجرا کنم فرم مورد نظر اجرا شده و نمایش می یابد
اما بعد از بستن کادر فرم مزبور   دیگر برنامه هنگ کرده و اجرای ان به فایل اصلی (main.prg)
بر نمی گردد این اشکال ناشی از چیست از راهنمایی شما ممنون خواهم شد

----------


## kia1349

سلام
اول ببینید که فرم درست و منطقی بسته میشود یا نه
دوم اینکه در فایل main.prg پس از دستور do form test (در اینجا test فرم ماست) باید دستور READ EVENTS را صادر کنید

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

> من با ویژوال فاکس 9 برنامه ای نوشتم هنگامی که از داخل برنامه (فایل main.prg) می خواهم هریک از فرمهای طراحی شده را اجرا کنم فرم مورد نظر اجرا شده و نمایش می یابد
> اما بعد از بستن کادر فرم مزبور دیگر برنامه هنگ کرده و اجرای ان به فایل اصلی (main.prg)
> بر نمی گردد این اشکال ناشی از چیست از راهنمایی شما ممنون خواهم شد


با كسب اجازه از اساتيد بزرگوار
اين اشكال دلايل مختلفي ميتونه داشته باشه 
شايعترين دليل شايد اين باشه كه سبك كد نويسي شما در ويژوال شبيه كد نويسي در foxpro 2.6 باشه 
و احتمالا برنامه داخل يك حلقه تكرار گير بيفته 
در عين حال اگه بخشي از كد برنامه main.prg رو اينجا بزارين بهتر ميشه به شما كمك كرد.

----------


## IC_prog

برنامه هنگ میکنه یا اینکه پیغام میده که فایل main.fxp رو پیدا نمیکنه !

----------


## kalagh

سلام
من الان عضو شدم
یکماهه روزی حداقل 10 ساعت دارم از طریق help برنامه نویسی فاکس کار می کنم 
پروژهام تموم شده بدون کتاب و استاد با بدبختی و ازمون و خطا 
اولین بارم بود که برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز انجام میدادم
بیشتر تو فرمام از ویزارد استفاده کردم ولی خودم راضی نیستم
اگه بخوام یه بانک به فرم وصل کنم چکار باید کنم 1-
دوما اگه فیلدی داشته باشم بخوام فارسی تایپ کنم از راست به چپ(راست چین) چکار کنم 
مرسی از وقتی که میزاری

----------


## shamim_41

سلام دوست عزیز 
1- جای این تاپیک اینجا نیست 
2- از  Form Controls toolbar گزینه Grid رو انتخاب کن بعد راست کلیک کن سپس Builder  اونجا نام بانک مورد نظر رو انتخاب کن بعد فیلدها و...
3- در قسمت پروپرتیز گزینه Righttoleft  رو برابر .t.  قرار بده

----------


## kia1349

برنامه محاسبه سود وام بانکی

روش محاسبه مهمه

----------


## shamim_41

سلام استاد
خیلی جالب بود 
من یک وام گرفتم با 24 درصد مبلغ وام 100000000 ریال مدت زمان بازپرداخت 120 ماه در کل سود تعلق گرفته 121000000 ریال درسته اما مبلغ  قسط ماهانه 1000 ریال با این برنامه اختلاف داره یعنی هر قسط 1842000 ریال دارم پرداخت می کنم اما این برنامه 1841666 ریال میگه باید پرداخت کنی فکر کنم اون 1000 ریال بابت هزینه های بیمه و... باشه یا اشکال از نحوه محاسبه است؟

----------


## shamim_41

ببخشید مبلغ اختلاف 334 ریال است

----------


## kia1349

معمولا اختلافات ریالی رو روی قسط اول سرشکن میکنن تا اقساط بعدی روند(round) بشه

----------


## mostafa60

سوال مهم
چي كار كنم كه در فاكس پرو تحت داس هنگام گزارشگيري وچاپ صفحه اول را رد نكند؟
باتشكر

----------


## new_day

با سلام 
فرمول محاسبه كارمزد وام در سال 86 عوض شده و كليه بانكها طبق فرمول جديد عمل ميكنندكه فرمول بسيار بزرگي هم داره

----------


## rezaTavak

دوستان لطف کنند متناسب با تاپیک پست بزنند.

----------


## Parmida48

> سوال مهم
> چي كار كنم كه در فاكس پرو تحت داس هنگام گزارشگيري وچاپ صفحه اول را رد نكند؟
> باتشكر


قبل از کامپایل نهائی برنامتون ، تنظیمات پرینت خود فاکس پرو رو انجام بدین بعد برنامتونو کامپایل کنین ، برنامه شما این تنظیمات رو به ارث خواهد برد .

با عرض پوزش از مدیر محترم . :بوس:

----------


## مسعود44

سلام 
ببخشید لینک برنامه هارو برداشتید ؟!

----------

